# Slow growers unite 2014



## CharlieEcho (Dec 28, 2013)

Since the previous thread died a death, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those with slow growing hair or those who've been on this board a while and are struggling to grow their hair. 

Questions;

Hair type

Did you ever have long hair as a child? 

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? 

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 28, 2013)

Questions;  
Hair type 

4b/4c


 Did you ever have long hair as a child?  

No

How long have you been on your hair journey ?  
 4 years

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ?  
 Yes, see siggy 

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?  

I've been relaxer free for 3 years, but I spent a year understanding my hair before deciding not to relax anymore. I wasted another year from hear damage, so I've achieved two years of healthy natural hair. 

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ?

Dryness, single strand knots in my current hair journey. In the past it was bad relaxers. 

  If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> Since the previous thread died a death, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those with slow growing hair or those who've been on this board a while and are struggling to grow their hair.
> 
> Questions;
> 
> ...



I dyed my hair the end of november so I can accurately measure my growth. It has been 6 weeks and I have just under 1/2 Inch roots


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am still figuring this out, but I think I have slightly below average growth. I have retained about 5 inches this year and that is with the help of growth aides (mostly MN & sulfur). I'm thinking what if I hadn't been using any growth aides? I am happy about my retention, but I just started taking some dedicated hair vitamins to see if I get a boost. 

Did you ever have long hair as a child?  *No.*

How long have you been on your hair journey ? *1.5 years*

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *No. probably just a little dry and not so good ends due to not having a clue.*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? I went from grazing APL to BSL in about a year. At the very start of my HHJ (June 2012), I was probably full shoulder.

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *So far this past year has been focusing on learning how to properly take care of my hair and retain length. It seems to be working, so no issues.*

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? *I protective style 99% of the time in twists or braids. I believe that has contributed to most of my retention. I believe that the sulfur has definitely given me a boost as well.*


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad to hear I'm not alone. Seems like you guys started off with more hair than I ever had.  
I'm going to try growth aids to see of they help. I've never been consistent with them so I'm going to try again this year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

CharlieEcho what is your current length and monthly growth rate? Nvm I just read your post


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

I will hang out with you CharlieEcho. I don't know if I am a slow grower or a poor retainer but in the end, it still chalks up to short hair 

Hair type: 4B

Did you ever have long hair as a child?  No. I had APL hair when I had a curl 

How long have you been on your hair journey ? I would rather not say but a long time.

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? Yes

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?  I am still in the same spot as when I started.

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? My hair is extremely dry and my ends stay brittle. My hair has always been dry when I was a child, pre relaxer, when relaxed and now that I am back to natural. I have yet to find a moisturizing regimen to keep my hair healthy.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? Have not managed it.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 8, 2014)

Slow grower here! 

Hair type:  4a,b,c

Did you ever have long hair as a child? No, a little past sl...it might have hit cbl in elementary school.

How long have you been on your hair journey ? Started in 08' w nl damaged relaxed hair and grew it to bsl relaxed hair.

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? Yes in deed!

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? I'm on a natural hair journey now and it's taken me about 2 years to get to cbl length from ground zero. As a relaxed head it took me about 3.5 years to get from damaged nl to healthy bsl. 

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? SSK, split ends

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? Going natural has helped with retention, washing bi-weekly instead of weekly, I Baggie my puffs nightly, and lo manipulation.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 8, 2014)

Questions;

Hair type: *4a/b
*
Did you ever have long hair as a child?  *Kind off, it was a little past SL, my mom was a stylist and took pretty good care of it, I had a curl at one point*

How long have you been on your hair journey ? *over 10 years, it took me about 5 years to get to WL but several more years for full more even hair.  I am in maintenance mode now.*

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *Yes I had color damage that I had to cut off regularly.*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? *about 5 years but I am constantly learning more about my hair and it changes.  I went through a big shed and some breakage with pregnancy and various hormonal issues.  I am back on track again.*

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *Anemia at one point.  My hair just naturally doesn't grow fast.  I average 1/4 inch a month.  I can get faster growth if I take my vitamins and exercise regularly.* 

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?*I wanted to encourage you all that you can reach your length goals.  I  have been through alot of ups and downs on my hair journey.  I used to  see ladies come  on the board do a BC and have WL hair within 3 years  and my hair just didn't seem to do that.  I found what worked for me.  I  learned that my hair is actually pretty fragile and needs alot of TLC.   I also learned that I have to eat right and take vitamins to get better  growth.  I don't have hair that naturally grows fast like some people.   Also my hair cannot take alot of heat while trying to retain length.  I  did a lot of deep conditioning and protective styling. I never had hair  much past SL when relaxed so I think being natural has helped as well.  *


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for your stories ladies. They are really encouraging . I can't really say being natural has helped since I was only relaxed for a year may 18mo before things went downhill rapidly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Hair type*: 4b

*Did you ever have long hair as a child?* 
Not really. I can only remember my hair being SL as a child.

*How long have you been on your hair journey  *
I started as a relaxed head on this board in 2009. I was relaxed for 2 yrs, went natural, now I'm texlaxed

*Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *
No. I got a really terrible haircut in 2009 and it led me to seek out help for growing my hair out.

*How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?*
2009-mid 2011 I went from SL to BSL. I tracked my hair growth religiously. My hair only grew about 4-4.5"/yr but I was able to retain all of it. I transitioned in late 2011 and became natural in mid 2012. My hair broke like crazy as a natural so I texlaxed in late 2013. My hair is finally starting to retain length.

*What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *
Being natural was not the best decision for my hair.

*If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?*
Moisturizing and sealing every other day as well as DCing weekly.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes this is me :/ and I just cut off about an inch of damaged hair so I'm pretty much starting fresh.

Hair type
4A

Did you ever have long hair as a child? 
yes

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 
2011

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 
yes

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?

I was NL, I am SL but it's been 3 yrs and due to setbacks and damage, still at SL :/
ETA: BC'd 1.27

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? 

Protein Overload. Not being able to figure out my Protein/Moisture balance.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?
n/a


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2014)

I noticed that most of us are 4b/c. My theory is that this is the slowest growing hair type. Of course there are exceptions, but we are the norm.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I noticed that most of us are 4b/c. My theory is that this is the slowest growing hair type. Of course there are exceptions, but we are the norm.



I agree. My cousin is a 3c and she can grow her hair from NL to BSL in a year using heat daily on dirty, dried out hair.

I can take vitamins, co wash, moisturize & seal, PS daily, avoid heat, maintain protein/moisture balance, DC and whatever else you can think of and it will still take me 2+ years to reach the same goal.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2014)

Whohoo! Another slow grower here!  I grow about 4"-4.5" per year.  I have spurts every now and then but I tend to grow less than 1/2" (one half) per month.

*Hair type:* 
4 A/B/C

*Did you ever have long hair as a child?* 
It was past SL but that was considered long in my circle.  However, my hair suffered once I took over in middle school and started swimming daily in the summer.  I also bugged my mom incessantly for a Just For Me relaxer.

*
How long have you been on your hair journey?*
Since June 2009, 4.5 years

*Was your hair damaged when you started your journey?*
Nope, but it was a clipper shaved Ceasar cut.  I was a clipper/scissor addict and kept my hair at less than 3" for about 15 years.

*How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?*
Where I am now length wise (bottom rib-bone), 4.5 years.  However, it only took a year for me to have healthy hair.

*What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth?*
Disregarding the regi that got me here.  
Now that it's longer, I want to fling it around all of the time.  I no longer constantly PS but I still M&S and put it up when I get home.  I've ditched the wigs and extensions.  I'm seeing more SSKs and less retention but I'm still making my hair goals.

*If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?* 
I'm grateful that I haven't had too many issues on this HHJ.  In this hair game, and in life, I tend to watch others and learn from their mistakes.  I've also emulated the long-haired ladies since the beginning.  Most of them had simple, low-maintenance, low-manipulation regimens.  I coupled that with weekly DCing and daily M&Sing.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 9, 2014)

Ms Lala

Questions;

Hair type *4 A/B*

Did you ever have long hair as a child? *No*

How long have you been on your hair journey ?*Too long - Since Wanekee* 

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *Definitely*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?*Chopped relaxed ends off on 1/6/2014; texlaxing now*

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *Bad relaxing techniques, wrong relaxer; don't understand the needs of my hair.*

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? *Think I've found the answer - if I'm successful will talk about it more.*


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2014)

*Hair type*
4a/3c

*Did you ever have long hair as a child? *
About ABL to BSL (wasn't wearing a bra, but you get the idea, LOL!)

*How long have you been on your hair journey ? *
Its hard to say. I've been really at it since 2010 but hit or miss for years before.

*Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *
Yes, from permanent hair color, not enough protein, too much 'cones and not enough shampoo (I only cowashed). I also had hair loss from low ferritin. My hair was about APL when I started.  

*How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?*
About 2 years

*What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *
Health - living with two chronic illnesses and mistakes in hair care.  Probably genetics too...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

This thread is building nicely.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2014)

Do yall think stress affects hair growth? I know it affects weight... I have been though a lot for the past year and a half and it has made it harder than ever to lose weight/grow hair. I remember my hair broke off really badly my senior year in HS because I was worried about college


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 9, 2014)

Misseyl said:


> @Ms Lala
> 
> Questions;
> 
> ...



Have you considered being natural?  Is texlaxing working better for you?


----------



## BonBon (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck ladies. Its nice to see so many that have exeeded their childhood length. 

 I think my hair grows the average rate, but I believe I have the type of hair that is susceptible to breakage, so my journey to finding solutions was long.

 Im fine 4a.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Do yall think stress affects hair growth? I know it affects weight... I have been though a lot for the past year and a half and it has made it harder than ever to lose weight/grow hair. I remember my hair broke off really badly my senior year in HS because I was worried about college



I definitely think stress affects both weight and hair. My mom was sick in the beginning of the year and passed this summer. I don't think my hair grew very much if at all from April through September. And I have yet to drop the weight I picked up during the summer. 

When I was in college I stayed bald in the back. My hair would grow in well over the summer and by November I would be bald again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2014)

Im sorry about your mom. People dont realize how serious stress is. Ive been meditating daily as well as praying for strength to get me through this challenging time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];19502081]Im sorry about your mom. People dont realize how serious stress is. Ive been meditating daily as well as praying for strength to get me through this challenging time.



Thank You. Yeah, stress can cause a lot of unseen damage. I have just been getting back in the game slowly and not trying to do too much too quickly.

I think meditating and praying daily are definitely good practices. Do the best you can eating right, exercising, getting out doors, laughing, enjoying friends and family. You will make it through it and be stronger when you do.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

I ordered a wig today! It should be here before next weekend. I am going to hide my hair for a couple months. Growth always seems more significant after youve hidden your hair


----------



## ronie (Jan 12, 2014)

Slow grower here. Like faithVA i may also be a poor retainer, mainly beacause i manipulate my hair a lot.
Hair type: *4c. I dont agree with people saying 4c does not exist, and that it is the same as 4b. No ma'm when you see a true 4c, you know it is not a 4b. 
*
Did you ever have long hair as a child? Nope. *I hit collarbone length a little after pregnancy. That was the longest my hair has ever been. Then severe post partum shedding took it away.*

How long have you been on your hair journey ? *exactly 2 years this month.
*
Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *Yes. I had severe post partum shedding, so my hair was thinning a lot. I also experience a lot of breakage from detangling matted hair caused by the shedding.*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?* 2 years ago i was a SL relaxed, i am now a little past SL natural.
*
What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *I over manipulate my hair. I need to leave it a lone more and do more long term PS.
*
If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? *My regimen is pretty set at the moment. Finding out that my hair is normal to high porosity really helped me choosing products that work for me. I use a lot of protein, and keep my ends double sealed. I also trim every 10-12 weeks to keep split ends away. *

I don't use any topical or internal growth aids as i find them to increase my shedding. I do take a regular multi. In the beginning of my journey, i took hairffinity for 7 months religiously. I saw no increased growth, and my shedding was so bad, i ended up BC'ing. I did not intend to go natural, but there was no way i could keep the hair on my head. So i decided to start over, and relax once i am APL. But now that i am closed to APL i am rethinking that, lol. We'll see.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. Yeah, stress can cause a lot of unseen damage. I have just been getting back in the game slowly and not trying to do too much too quickly.
> 
> I think meditating and praying daily are definitely good practices. Do the best you can eating right, exercising, getting out doors, laughing, enjoying friends and family. You will make it through it and be stronger when you do.



faithVA  I am sorry to hear about your mom. I do not remember posting about it. My father died in November. I was really surprised about having an up experience after losing him. God really has been here for me. Be blessed!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2014)

ronie said:


> Slow grower here. Like faithVA i may also be a poor retainer, mainly beacause i manipulate my hair a lot.
> Hair type: *4c. I dont agree with people saying 4c does not exist, and that it is the same as 4b. No ma'm when you see a true 4c, you know it is not a 4b.
> *
> Did you ever have long hair as a child? Nope. *I hit collarbone length a little after pregnancy. That was the longest my hair has ever been. Then severe post partum shedding took it away.*
> ...



I agree. I believe 4b and 4c are different. I'm 4b and I have seen hair that I know has to be 4c.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> felic1;19513043[/USER]]faithVA  I am sorry to hear about your mom. I do not remember posting about it. My father died in November. I was really surprised about having an up experience after losing him. God really has been here for me. Be blessed!



Thank you felic1. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Glad you are feeling ok.

I didn't start my grieving process until about 3 to 4 months after my mom pass. It was really rough in October and November. It hit me hard and was uncontrollable. I am hoping I am through the worst of it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with you about 4c hair. My dd has 4c hair. I feel like I have 4b. I have seen your hair though and it looks like mine...like 4b...maybe I didn't see all of it.

I will be changing up my regimen to see if I grow/retain more. Instead of washing, detangling, and redoing my twists every week, I will keep medium sized braids in for about four weeks. I will still cowash or shampoo them weekly, DC weekly, and moisturize and seal every other day. I hope this helps me with minimal manipulation.

I am also back to oiling my scalp with sulfur oil and now I am taking Priteva to see if that helps with strength and growth.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I'm going back to washing my hair once a week, rather than once every two weeks. I went to bi weekly washing to keep me from having to detangle weekly, now I'm starting to feel that waiting longer to detangle leads to more tangles. Woes me...with slow growth I need the best retention plan possible.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 13, 2014)

I too found that washing my hair more often (twice a week) is better than every other week, or even just once a week.  I get super tangles after day 4.


----------



## ronie (Jan 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I agree with you about 4c hair. My dd has 4c hair. I feel like I have 4b. I have seen your hair though and it looks like mine...like 4b...maybe I didn't see all of it.  I will be changing up my regimen to see if I grow/retain more. Instead of washing, detangling, and redoing my twists every week, I will keep medium sized braids in for about four weeks. I will still cowash or shampoo them weekly, DC weekly, and moisturize and seal every other day. I hope this helps me with minimal manipulation.  I am also back to oiling my scalp with sulfur oil and now I am taking Priteva to see if that helps with strength and growth.


I think my hair does look like yours WHENit is set, like in a twist out or braid out. If you see my fro out, you will notice the difference. I do have some 4b sections, but it is mostly 4c.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm off to wigging it and found some real cute, cheap glueless lace fronts..heck...yes

BESTLACEWIGS


I need this one in my life, it's only $119.00  yess... no need to save up for that.





I've watched so many Youtube vid reviews on it. I have got to have it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been shampooing and conditioning my hair in flat twists because my hair is still too short to do it in twist. This has been really good to cut down on detangling. It does take longer to shampoo and condition this way but it has pretty much cut down my detangling session, so it is a wash. My ends don't get all tangled up and my hair seems to hold onto more water this way. I will see how this works out over time.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I gave myself a much need trim last night. I cut about 1.5" off and immediately noticed a difference in how my hair behaves. I could easily comb through it without the ends tangling.  Unfortunately it will take me *6 months to grow 1.5-2"*  I will just focus on full APL this year and hope for BSL by next summer rolleyes:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey ladies. My straight hair was getting oily and weighed down so I sprayed dry shampoo on my roots and the length of my hair, let it sit for  minute and brushed it clean. Now I have body again and my hair smells great! I got my dry poo from walgreens and it works wonders on straightened hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I'm off to wigging it and found some real cute, cheap glueless lace fronts..heck...yes
> 
> BESTLACEWIGS
> 
> ...



I did the same thing! I almost got that one. I ended up ordering a lace front from lacewigtrend.com. if you use the coupon code kennedy you save $10. My 16 inch was only $98


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just bumping on up.

Does anyone have low density as well as less than average growing hair? Sometimes looking at all these high density youtubers and pictures has me thinking I wished my hair were more dense. I'm not a jealous person, but I know my hair will never look like other ladies with thick hair.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Jan 26, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> Since the previous thread died a death, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those with slow growing hair or those who've been on this board a while and are struggling to grow their hair.



Questions;

Hair type

*4b-z. it's all kinds of crazy in different spots. *

Did you ever have long hair as a child? 

*i'd say yes, before i got a relaxer in 3rd or 4th grade. it was past my shoulders.*

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 

*on and off since 2008. i stopped relaxing in 2010, but haven't been all that diligent about growth. i fake at it for a while, then i fall back into bad habits.*

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 

*it was relaxed. that to me is damage enough for my hair.*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?

*i've been at various stages of health. when i started the real journey in 2010, i was all about it and my hair thrived. now, i can tell it's not as healthy. *

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? 

*inconsistency.*

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?

*we shall see!*


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Just bumping on up.  Does anyone have low density as well as less than average growing hair? Sometimes looking at all these high density youtubers and pictures has me thinking I wished my hair were more dense. I'm not a jealous person, but I know my hair will never look like other ladies with thick hair.


 I do. My blow out is so pathetic. I see these girls on YouTube blow drying their hair for big hair effect... Not for me. My profile picture is a twist out on blow dried hair.  My puffs never look like the thick ones from these girls on you tube. I came to accept my hair the way it is, and I work with it. So far so good. I think the longer it gets, the less I am worried about the density. As long as I don't lose more follicles.
Froreal3


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've decided to go natural. I am not retaining much length relaxed and my hair is always split. My hair is fine relaxed, but now I'm questioning, maybe the chemicals made my hair fine. I don't style my hair anyway really and I don't have to have sleek ,bone straight hair all the time. I'm transitioning now. I am tempted to cut it all off right now since I have a a new glueless lace, but I'll wait until I have a good collection before I think about cutting.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 27, 2014)

I am glad I saw this thread. Another slow grower here. No I do not average 1/2 inch a month like these articles state is normal.

Hair type
4c/4a in the back and sides

Did you ever have long hair as a child? 
No

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 
April 2014 will be three years

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 
No, I big chopped and started with a TWA that was about 1.5 inches.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?
About 3 years. I had to get almost 2 inches cut off due to dry, damaged ends from color and henna

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? 
None, my hair is growing, it just length retention that I'm focusing on.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?
I protective style most of the time, mainly out of convenience. When I took my last set of twists out I had grown about 1 1/2 to 2 inches in about 3 months which was impressive for me.
I also exercise five days a week, take vitamins, and drink lots of water, not just as a growth aid but as a lifestyle.
Henna will never touch my hair again. I'm also sticking with what works.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey I have to share. I just BC'd! I'm mad because like an idiot, I relaxed the front..so I couldn't do to much until it grows out more, but I got rid of all of the relaxed hair on the sides and in the back and cut the front as low as I could. I feel free.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 27, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Hey I have to share. I just BC'd! I'm mad because like an idiot, I relaxed the front..so I couldn't do to much until it grows out more, but I got rid of all of the relaxed hair on the sides and in the back and cut the front as low as I could. I feel free.



I did the same thing! I leis not cut all of my front/relaxed hair off because I need to dram my face. Congratulations!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

My scalp has been itching like crazy. I hope its the "growth itch". Ive been in cornrows for a week. I wear a wig on the weekends or special occassions. Otherwise I just keep my braids moisturized and I wear hats and scarves. I will redo my braids next month and do a length check


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Hey I have to share. I just BC'd! I'm mad because like an idiot, I relaxed the front..so I couldn't do to much until it grows out more, but I got rid of all of the relaxed hair on the sides and in the back and cut the front as low as I could. I feel free.


Congratulations on your BC hope you enjoy your new journey.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2014)

ronie thanks for commiserating.  Not only is my hair not dense, but it has layers...I don't mind the layers, but they surely don't help. 

PinkSunshine77 Congrats on the BC. I hope your hair takes off now!

NaturallyATLPCH, I knew we had something else in common.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Just bumping on up.  Does anyone have low density as well as less than average growing hair? Sometimes looking at all these high density youtubers and pictures has me thinking I wished my hair were more dense. I'm not a jealous person, but I know my hair will never look like other ladies with thick hair.



The one youtuber I found who has low density and slow growth  is Itssandycheeks. This vid shows her issues. http://youtu.be/wZLKnI4Vyk8
My situation isn't as bad but I have the combination of her problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 27, 2014)

Hair type
Whatever type this is 




Did you ever have long hair as a child? Yes

How long have you been on your hair journey? 4 years 

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? No, I started journey because i over away from my stylist and wanted to grow out my bob.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? I'm a cutter. I actively started growing my hair again late 2012 from APL and reached BSL twice and MBL since and now working on reaching WL

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? I tend to lazy and do the minimum.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? BEcoming more strict with my regimen


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in! Like a few of you said, for me its a combination of slow growth plus breakage. 


Questions;

Hair type:  4b/c

Did you ever have long hair as a child? No. Maybe CBL max as a teen

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 2 years in March

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? Yes. Color damage. Was also natural for years but never took care of it. Missing edges from wigging it also.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? I BC'd summer 2012 to a 2inc TWA. It's NL/SL due to lots of trimming away SSK, Splits, and generally have ultra fine strands.

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ?  FINE HAIR. It breaks with the wind even when the protein/moisture balance is on point. Vitamins and teas internally help but I forget them 

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? My edges recovered nicely and quickly by just stopping the wigs. Still working on retaining and growth rate and Ayuvedics has been a big help. Ditching the cheap combs for seamless and I really have to stop the wash and go, but I'm really busy ( about to have 3 jobs and single mom). It's time to consider long term PSing


----------



## snoop (Jan 27, 2014)

I’m another slow grower and get about 4” per year.

*Hair type*  4a/b (cottony)

*Did you ever have long hair as a child?*  The longest was between neck and shoulder length.

*How long have you been on your hair journey?* BC’d in October 2011, but started my HHJ in May 2012.

*Was your hair damaged when you started your journey? *I think so.  I can can look at the pictures and even though it was new growth, it looked very ashy and was prone to mid-strand splits, which is something that I’ve always dealt with. I think it’s only been in this last year that I haven’t been paying attention to mid-strand splits or split ends because I haven’t really noticed any.  They used to be REALLY obvious.

*How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now?*  After 2 years I would say that I’m CBL which is the longest my hair has ever been.

*What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth?* Breakage.  I still don’t have that as much under control as I would like, though I think that I’ve drastically reduced the level of breakage over the last two years.


*If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? * I’ve pretty much always worn my hair in two-strand twists, but I didn’t have a solid regi, the right products/tools, or the proper handling techniques (i.e. finger detangling, patience).


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Today im wearing my lace wig in a high ponytail. I love this wig. I think I will get another one in a few months. Hiding my hair for a while makes it seem like my hair is growing faster. Everytime I straighten (every 3 months) its an inch longer. I just hope she doesnt suggest a trim when I straighten in march


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm in! Like a few of you said, for me its a combination of slow growth plus breakage.
> 
> 
> Questions;
> ...



DarkJoy  

Have you tried finger detangling? It's easier on my fine strands than even a seamless comb. I only use my Magic Star once a month now in order to do a more thorough detangling...and that is still after finger detangling first.


----------



## yodie (Jan 27, 2014)

Your hair/issues sound just like mine.



snoop said:


> I’m another slow grower and get about 4” per year.
> 
> *Hair type*  4a/b (cottony)
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 27, 2014)

hey @Froreal3! Yea, the seamless comb use depends on the style I'm trying to rock and how long it's been since the last full detangle. Example: For a rollerset, I'll finger detanle first, then run it through with the comb before putting the curlers on. 80% of the time, I rock a twist out or WNG tho. That's good for just finger detangling for maybe half a month before I have to hit it with the comb. My hair is so fine it's impossible to do a thorough finger detangle (and really---I dont have 2 hours to be sitting there pulling apart my hair). Anyway, It starts to mat up around the 2 week mark with WNG or twist outs .


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ronie thanks for commiserating.  Not only is my hair not dense, but it has layers...I don't mind the layers, but they surely don't help.
> 
> PinkSunshine77 Congrats on the BC. I hope your hair takes off now!
> 
> NaturallyATLPCH, I knew we had something else in common.



Thank you


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 28, 2014)

ronie said:


> Congratulations on your BC hope you enjoy your new journey.



Thanks so much  I feel liberated. I don't feel regret not one bit. I thought I would feel that. It's just hair, and it'll grow back


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I did the same thing! I leis not cut all of my front/relaxed hair off because I need to dram my face. Congratulations!


Thank you! It's so great to have people in support when IRL even other naturals are giving me the stink face. I couldn't believe that. I thought surely another natural would be happy for me at work, but her response to me BC'ing was "Oh you just got bored with your hair". Yeah, I cut 6-7 inches of hair out of boredom.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 28, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Thank you! It's so great to have people in support when IRL even other naturals are giving me the stink face. I couldn't believe that. I thought surely another natural would be happy for me at work, but her response to me BC'ing was "Oh you just got bored with your hair". Yeah, I cut 6-7 inches of hair out of boredom.


 
Don't worry, soon you'll have people IRL telling you to relax your hair lol! Do you think maybe she is jealous? Don't let one person ruin your personal hair journey.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Don't worry, soon you'll have people IRL telling you to relax your hair lol! Do you think maybe she is jealous? Don't let one person ruin your personal hair journey.



People are fickle about everything. I did it for me. Later for everybody else lol you can't be more right.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope my laziness isnt stunting my hair growth. I havent cowashed ny hair in 2 weeks ;(


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 30, 2014)

I dusted my ends the other day - It really needed it.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 31, 2014)

I did a trim at the end of dec and doing a search and destroy revealed more splits. I'm peed 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2014)

Hair type - ain't got a clue- but extremely fine hair, and damaged ends

Did you ever have long hair as a child? shoulder blade length, but it was thick strong and well cared for 

How long have you been on your hair journey ? Since end of August 2009

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? I freshly texlaxed it after growing it out for 2.5 years, and after finding out that texlaxed hair equals damaged hair and will eventually break off, and since not ever having heard of transitioning I shaved it all off.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? 4 years and 5 months

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? Lazy regimen, or non existent regimen. Allowing it out all the time and therefore allowing it to tangle badly, and breakage when detangling consequently. My lazy regimen has a domino effect.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? I haven't managed it yet, but it would take very little for me to manage it, as I just have to cut off damaged ends (forever procrastinated this), and then keep hair in braids and prevent tangles, to reduce breakage when consequently detangling it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

My baby girl has very fine cottony 4b and 4c hair. Im trying to grow it out, but she is a slow grower like me. She is almost 2 and her hair is probably 3 inches all over. I use the loc method for her hair and it stays moisturized for days. Daddy is white so when he bathes her he uses shampoo (doesnt know any better). I only cowash her hair since its already dry. If only my mom was more knowledgeable about hair I wouldve been able to get past neck length


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Prettymetty DD is a cutie! You should join us in the Challenge for Our Children. Tell daddy no more harsh shampoo!  Oh and I'm sure my husband would probably be doing the same thing (if he ever washed her hair ) and he's black.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Youre probably right about dh. I feel bad because he does his best. He is pretty good at styling her hair too  Thanks for posting the link! Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bumping for Lami


----------



## Harina (Feb 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey ladies. My straight hair was getting oily and weighed down so I sprayed dry shampoo on my roots and the length of my hair, let it sit for  minute and brushed it clean. Now I have body again and my hair smells great! I got my dry poo from walgreens and it works wonders on straightened hair



Prettymetty What brand of dry shampoo did you buy?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the walgreens store brand. It was like 5 bucks


----------



## CharlieEcho (Feb 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I have the walgreens store brand. It was like 5 bucks


  I tried that stuff once. It came out as a white foamy powder. Is this the same thing?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just slowly, but surely plodding along here. I am almost done w/my second bottle of Priteva. Not sure if they are making a difference yet.  I hope they are. My roots feel a little thicker. I'm also still applying my NJoy oil every other day. 

My growth/retention seemed to have stalled in the fall/winter months, so hopefully I will see a boost by my birthday in March. I at least want to make MBL by the summer (I have about 3 more inches to go for that).


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My baby girl has very fine cottony 4b and 4c hair. Im trying to grow it out, but she is a slow grower like me. She is almost 2 and her hair is probably 3 inches all over. I use the loc method for her hair and it stays moisturized for days. Daddy is white so when he bathes her he uses shampoo (doesnt know any better). I only cowash her hair since its already dry. If only my mom was more knowledgeable about hair I wouldve been able to get past neck length



Prettymetty
She is such a cutie. My daughter was bald in most places up until months after her first birthday. She turned 3 in October, and her hair is 7-8 inches in most places. Her hair didn't really start growing until late 2012. So I am sure your daughter s hair will pick up soon. She is just too adorable.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

So I'm about 2 inches from APL. Since I only retain 3-4 inches a year, I hope to be there by mid summer and if I gain anything extra, I can do a nice trim at the end of the year to be a clean healthy APL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2014)

I havent done a length check since last month, but I feel a little new growth. Im gonna cowash tomorrow in sections and check my length. Hopefully im inching towards bsb


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't see much growth happening. I am doing e everything I can to maximize it. I think I am improving my dry hair issues. If I could get 2 inches by summer that would be great. That would only put me st NL but I can work with that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2014)

I just drenched my hair with aloe/glycerin spray and massaged my scalp with jamaican black castor oil. It has an earthy smell...gotta get used to that. Im hoping to get a growth spurt soon. Im getting impatient, because I want to be bsl already. I reached mbl with a relaxer, but now that im natural I had to start from scratch (no pun intended). Im going to straighten my hair next month at my dominican salon. I hope I retained an inch in the past 3 months. I think my growth rate is 1/3 inch per month. At that rate I should only trimonce a year


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^Prettymetty I know how you feel about being impatient. I should really be happy with what I have because my hair has never been this long in my life. It's always been around neck length. However, I am greedy and I want as many inches as possible this year. 

And honestly, I only dust quarterly, about 1/4 inch off each time. I need to retain every cm to reach my goals.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Question for everyone:
*
I tend to set ambitious goals (like WL 2014 and I am BSB/BSL w/5 inches to go). Do you think we're kidding ourselves when we do this? I did retain about 5 inches last year, but that was in addition to using topical growth aides.   Sometimes I doubt myself and think I will be lucky to make full MBL this year (which is about 3 inches away).

Do you set realistic goals for yourselves or are you ambitious?


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just drenched my hair with aloe/glycerin spray and massaged my scalp with jamaican black castor oil. It has an earthy smell...gotta get used to that. Im hoping to get a growth spurt soon. Im getting impatient, because I want to be bsl already. I reached mbl with a relaxer, but now that im natural I had to start from scratch (no pun intended). Im going to straighten my hair next month at my dominican salon. I hope I retained an inch in the past 3 months. I think my growth rate is 1/3 inch per month. *At that rate I should only trimonce a year*


*
*

 I agree. Every time i have to trim i get upset. But i always love the feel of freshly trimmed ends. I did another 1/2 inch while my hair was straight, so i am going to skip my scheduled trim for March. Next one is in April when i plan to blow dry again for my birthday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> I tried that stuff once. It came out as a white foamy powder. Is this the same thing?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It shouldnt look foamy at all. Chalky and slightly moist. Once you brush it out you dont see the chalkiness


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question for everyone:
> *
> I tend to set ambitious goals (like WL 2014 and I am BSB/BSL w/5 inches to go). Do you think we're kidding ourselves when we do this? I did retain about 5 inches last year, but that was in addition to using topical growth aides.   Sometimes I doubt myself and think I will be lucky to make full MBL this year (which is about 3 inches away).
> 
> Do you set realistic goals for yourselves or are you ambitious?



I set realistic goals so that im not disappointed. I reached apl from nl in 9 months. That was unexpected. I had given myself a year. From apl to bsl im giving myself another year. And then bsl to waist will be a year. That gives me freedom to trim an inch a year and still retain 3". I think bsl is 2-3 inches away. I will measure again next time I straighten


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question for everyone:  I tend to set ambitious goals (like WL 2014 and I am BSB/BSL w/5 inches to go). Do you think we're kidding ourselves when we do this? I did retain about 5 inches last year, but that was in addition to using topical growth aides.   Sometimes I doubt myself and think I will be lucky to make full MBL this year (which is about 3 inches away).  Do you set realistic goals for yourselves or are you ambitious?



I set goals based on what I know my hair can do. I reached a little past SL from a TWA in a year. So I think it s reasonable to give myself another year to reach APL. then another year for BSL which is my ultimate goal for now.   To be honest, in my heart I do hope (pray, wish, desperately want, expect, lol) to reach my goals earlier than the set dates. 
Froreal3, you will make MBL by year end. You take good care of your hair, so you shouldn't doubt yourself. I plan to PS seriously until I make APL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I need to go back to my twists in a bun regimen. I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much with my hair "loose". Technically it is not loose. I wear it in two braids on either side of my head or one braid in the back of my head every day. But when I go to apply my sulfur oil every other day, I have to take the braid down. I feel that is manipulation. With twists, it seems like my hair is more protected. I don't know. Maybe it's psychological.

 I also need to dust about 1/4 to 1/2 inch off. 

I HATE dusting.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Froreal3;19719499[/USER]]I need to go back to my twists in a bun regimen. I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much with my hair "loose". Technically it is not loose. I wear it in two braids on either side of my head or one braid in the back of my head every day. But when I go to apply my sulfur oil every other day, I have to take the braid down. I feel that is manipulation. With twists, it seems like my hair is more protected. I don't know. Maybe it's psychological.
> 
> I also need to dust about 1/4 to 1/2 inch off.
> 
> I HATE dusting.



Have you tried the nozzle from Sally's to help you get the oil directly to your scalp? Maybe you wouldn't have to take your braids down. You could get the oil to your scalp and just massage it in.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question for everyone:
> *
> I tend to set ambitious goals (like WL 2014 and I am BSB/BSL w/5 inches to go). Do you think we're kidding ourselves when we do this? I did retain about 5 inches last year, but that was in addition to using topical growth aides.   Sometimes I doubt myself and think I will be lucky to make full MBL this year (which is about 3 inches away).
> 
> Do you set realistic goals for yourselves or are you ambitious?



I try to only set realistic goals for myself. While I would love to grow and retain 6"/yr, I know that I barely get over 4"-4.5"/yr. If I trim, that means I'm only keeping about 3.5"-4" so no, you won't see me in MBL 2014 or WL 2015 when I'm hardly APL. 

This year I'm focused on APL. I'm probably 2" away but if I get 4" this year I know that I can potentially graze BSB by this Dec. That is a realistic goal. MBL by Dec is not a realistic goal so I won't put that pressure/stress on myself to "speed up" my hair growth and retain, retain, retain.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2014)

My bangs are just not going to grow past my top lip. I have given up. They are slow to no grow. I don't have splits or damage. This is the very front, four inches across section. 4x2 inch area. Why is it so stubborn? I guess it is because when I used heat I used the most in that area. It has been almost two years since I have used heat in that area. It isn't thinning. Just grows slow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

Im going to do a sneak peak length check on my bangs. Last time I checked they were right at chin length. Im not sure if I should trim them to eye length or cheek length. Maybe ill just grow out the bangs...decisions.

My ng still only looks to be around an inch long. It has been exactly 3 months since I dyed my hair. I have to start eating better, drinking water and exercising. For hair health and body health. I would like to lose weight while im growing my hair. By the end of the year I want to grow 3 more inches of hair and lose 30 lbs. I only have 9 months left...


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> *I try to only set realistic goals for myself. While I would love to grow and retain 6"/yr, I know that I barely get over 4"-4.5"/yr. If I trim, that means I'm only keeping about 3.5"-4"* so no, you won't see me in MBL 2014 or WL 2015 when I'm hardly APL.
> 
> This year I'm focused on APL. I'm probably 2" away but if I get 4" this year I know that I can potentially graze BSB by this Dec. That is a realistic goal. MBL by Dec is not a realistic goal so I won't put that pressure/stress on myself to "speed up" my hair growth and retain, retain, retain.



This is me all day!! 

I try to set realistic goals for my hair as well, there is no need to fool myself into believing that I will grow 6 inches in a year.  If I do get a growth spurt or some random growth that is unexpected, I'll take it! But when it comes to setting goals I never want to over shoot, because it only ends in disappointment!


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm hoping to make it to APL before summer hits full swing.  I think that I'm between 2-3 inches away.  I'm still in denial about how slow my hair grows (.25 inches/month).  With that in mind, it's more likely that I'd hit APL by the end of the year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Have you tried the nozzle from Sally's to help you get the oil directly to your scalp? Maybe you wouldn't have to take your braids down. You could get the oil to your scalp and just massage it in.



You mean that bottle with like five nozzles across that looks like a fork? The roots applicator something or other? faithVA? No, I haven't tried it because it didn't look like it would work on natural hair. The NJoy bottle just has the regular spout type.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Froreal3;19721747[/USER]]You mean that bottle with like five nozzles across that looks like a fork? The roots applicator something or other? faithVA? No, I haven't tried it because it didn't look like it would work on natural hair. The NJoy bottle just has the regular spout type.



I have it and I'm 4b. I like the way it works. I actually just finished using it. It is only a few dollars. I think it is worth a try. I don't use it on braids because my hair isn't long enough for 2 or 3 braids. But I do separate my hair into 8 sections and just oil the inside of those sections.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have it and I'm 4b. I like the way it works. I actually just finished using it. It is only a few dollars. I think it is worth a try. I don't use it on braids because my hair isn't long enough for 2 or 3 braids. But I do separate my hair into 8 sections and just oil the inside of those sections.



faithVA Thanks!  I will try it.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## CharlieEcho (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm about 3 inches from apl. For me, that means it will be the and of the year before I can claim it. My crown is only 3-7  inches which makes the challenge for apl even more difficult. I don't think I get more than 4.5 inches of growth a year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes wassup with the lazy crowns? Mine is now maybe EL and the nape is almost cbl again. Just makes the hair not look full but rather thin and scraggly.

Praying the crown makes NL this year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes wassup with the lazy crowns? Mine is now maybe EL and the nape is almost cbl again. Just makes the hair not look full but rather thin and scraggly.
> 
> Praying the crown makes NL this year.



My crown has issues as well. Nape is great, but crown is only like 8 inches compared to the rest, which is like 10-12"

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

I have crown issues as well. For myself I believe the culprit is that the scalp in my crown area tends to be dryer than the rest, so it doesn't stay as hydrated. So the hair in that are tends to stay dry as well. I found that at least water rinsing every 3 days helps even though I don't always do it because my hair is too short to style mid-week. I have been doing scalp treatments for the past 2 years at least and it has definitely improved. I am starting to notice my the hair in that area starting to act more like the rest. It still has a ways to go though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA I like the nozzle a lot. I get more scalp coverage this way.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> faithVA I like the nozzle a lot. I get more scalp coverage this way.



 I'm glad it worked out for you. It's scary recommending things because they might not work. But that little nozzle works great. I like that I use less oil. If you dilute your shampoo, I think it also great for that as well.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2014)

Questions;

Hair type: 4b texlaxed

Did you ever have long hair as a child? Never longer than SL

How long have you been on your hair journey ? This year will make 3yrs

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? Yep

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? The first time 1yr than I butchered it and this time 2 yrs.

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth? HIH syndrome along with trying every new hair somethy that pops up (coffee rinsing, tea rinsing, avj rinsing, coconut milk rinsing, coconut milk relaxer, trimming wrong, product junkie)

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? Still a work in progress.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Decided to cowash today. I don't usually cowash midweek, but I worked out hard and felt like my hair/scalp needed it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2014)

I just sprayed my hair with avj/glycerin and put jbco on my scalp. Now im doing a full head baggy until bedtime.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yall, I don't know much taking these Priteva vitamins have helped my growth in three months. I am not sure how great my three month March length check will be. 

I have my :crossfingers:


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question for everyone:
> 
> I tend to set ambitious goals (like WL 2014 and I am BSB/BSL w/5 inches to go). Do you think we're kidding ourselves when we do this? I did retain about 5 inches last year, but that was in addition to using topical growth aides.   Sometimes I doubt myself and think I will be lucky to make full MBL this year (which is about 3 inches away).
> 
> Do you set realistic goals for yourselves or are you ambitious?



I have set SL as the goal in 2015. I really hope I'm being realistic. I mean I have a TWA (really low) right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

How is everyone doing? I'm hoping I get a boost this Spring. I seemed to have a growth spurt of two inches in two months between May and June last year.

I think I will set a goal of full MBL by the end of the year rather than WL. I mean, I think I can get 5 inches, but I don't want to be disappointed if I don't. I'm staying in the WL 2014 challenge just in case though.  MBL was my original goal when I came on here. I didn't even think it was possibly...and now I'm so close.


----------



## ronie (Mar 10, 2014)

All i can say is that my edges are the longest i have ever seen them in my whole life. My edges, when pull to the front. never reached the outer corner of my eyes. They are now pass the bridge of my nose. They can almost fit in my ponytail. They are the shortest sections (5.5 inches) of my whole head, but they have made the best progress so far.
My crown is also making me happy. It outgrew my measuring device, lol. I usually measure my hair against my rat tail comb, and then measure the distance on the comb with a measuring tape. My crown is now 10 inches, and the comb is 9.5. My crown has always been fast growing. My nape is only 8, and the rest of my hair ranges between 7 and 7.5


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2014)

I just ordered a puff cuff from amazon. Im gonna bun and wear protective styles while I grow my hair out. I will do a length check later this month


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

I am in this sew in and its been 4 weeks. I have 4-5 more weeks to go. I hope it did more good than harm. I'm hoping for at least an inch of magic but I will probably only get a half. Then its touch up and trim time. Can't wait!


----------



## snoop (Mar 11, 2014)

I really just want the weather to warm up. I feel like my hair isn't growing because of the cold.   I've also stopped doing length checks because my hair seems short to me now.  I got a trim in December to even things up (one side was longer than the other) but I miss tugging the longer side and seeing length.     I've not been obsessive about length checks but I'm hoping that when I next check that I'll be thoroughly surprised!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2014)

ronie said:


> All i can say is that my edges are the longest i have ever seen them in my whole life. My edges, when pull to the front. never reached the outer corner of my eyes. They are now pass the bridge of my nose. They can almost fit in my ponytail. They are the shortest sections (5.5 inches) of my whole head, but they have made the best progress so far.
> My crown is also making me happy. It outgrew my measuring device, lol. I usually measure my hair against my rat tail comb, and then measure the distance on the comb with a measuring tape. My crown is now 10 inches, and the comb is 9.5. My crown has always been fast growing. My nape is only 8, and the rest of my hair ranges between 7 and 7.5



ronie so glad to hear about your edges. My crown is giving me problems. IDK why it seemed to break off right in the very middle. It's like a one inch diameter piece that is only about 5 inches long. I'm annoyed because I feel like I take care of my hair well enough. 



Prettymetty said:


> I just ordered a puff cuff from amazon. Im gonna bun and wear protective styles while I grow my hair out. I will do a length check later this month



Prettymetty I want to try that. The lady's puff in the review (Laquita) looked really nice and full! Let us know how you like it.



Babygrowth said:


> I am in this sew in and its been 4 weeks. I have 4-5 more weeks to go. I hope it did more good than harm. I'm hoping for at least an inch of magic but I will probably only get a half. Then its touch up and trim time. Can't wait!



Babygrowth Don't forget to show pics of your touch up!



snoop said:


> I really just want the weather to warm up. I feel like my hair isn't growing because of the cold.  * I've also stopped doing length checks* because my hair seems short to me now.  I got a trim in December to even things up (one side was longer than the other) but I miss tugging the longer side and seeing length.     I've not been obsessive about length checks but I'm hoping that when I next check that I'll be thoroughly surprised!



snoop I used to do monthly length checks, but I've since switched to quarterly. My hair grows too slowly to be checking no monthly. If I grow an inch or 1.5" per quarter and retain it all, I'm a happy camper.  That means by the end of the year I will have reached another milestone.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm hoping I get a boost this Spring. I seemed to have a growth spurt of two inches in two months between May and June last year.
> 
> I think I will set a goal of full MBL by the end of the year rather than WL. I mean, I think I can get 5 inches, but I don't want to be disappointed if I don't. I'm staying in the WL 2014 challenge just in case though.  MBL was my original goal when I came on here. I didn't even think it was possibly...and now I'm so close.



I would love to have a growth spurt  I don't know if I've ever had one or not.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

Not much going on here. Finally able to wear my hair in 2 strand twists. I set them on perm rods so they are sort of presentable. Just trying to relax and stay calm until my hair is longer to put into a nice flat twist updo.


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I would love to have a growth spurt  I don't know if I've ever had one or not.


I think I had one between May and September last year. I was seeing progress on a monthly basis.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 11, 2014)

Recently started taking MSM again for my joints hoping it will help with hair growth.


----------



## mrsrivers (Mar 11, 2014)

Hair type: *4b/c, relaxed*

Did you ever have long hair as a child? *I had APL as a child, then got it cut at 14 and haven't had it that long since. *

How long have you been on your hair journey ? *2 years but just recently got serious with it*

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *Yes, heat damage from daily flat-ironing, dry and brittle from lack of moisture*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? *I'm just starting out so I'm nowhere near the length and healthy hair that I want*

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth? *Heat Damage and very dry hair. I need daily moisture for my hair which I wasn't always giving it*

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? *I've been using Castor/Peppermint Oil for the last 4 weeks and I've definitely noticed a big difference in retaining moisture. I've also added bi-weekly protein that has helped shedding and stopped using heat on my hair. It's only the first month so hopefully I'll start seeing the benefits in the next few months. *


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2014)

ronie said:


> I think I had one between May and September last year. I was seeing progress on a monthly basis.



So was I ronie. I hope I get one again. I was seeing at least 1/2 a month. Two months in a row I grew one inch per month. I was psyched. I probably retained a whole three inches just in those months. After September...mostly nothing. 

Anyway, I was coming on here to say that I dusted for the Spring equinox. It was painful...but I got it done.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Recently started taking MSM again for my joints hoping it will help with hair growth.



greenandchic Girl me too! lol It's really glucosamine/chondroiton/MSM. I hope that little bit of MSM helps out in conjunction with the other things I'm doing/taking.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I decided to get serious about losing this baby weight. I have to lose 37lbs. I  will start eating cleaner, exercising daily and drinking more water. Im convinced that my sedentary lifestyle and junk food diet are the reasons for my below average hair growth. I will check in after 2 weeks to report any changes. My weight today is 167


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yall I'm not looking forward to length checks like I used to last year. I think I'mma probably just check in June and again in December. My desire is waning...though I still want long hair. It's like watching a pot. ANGTFD 

Part of it is because I don't wanna go through the process of stretching my hair, then dislocating my arm to do a check.  Part of it is because I want to wait longer to give my hair some time to surprise me with something worthwile.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2014)

I track my hair growth by my roots. I dyed my hair the end of November so this is a little over 4 months of growth. It looks like about an inch to me. At that rate I will only grow 3 inches this year


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

My desires are small. I want enough inches to flat twist my hair into an iPod without having to use 50 Bobby pins to hold it. A growth spurt would do that for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My desires are small. I want enough inches to flat twist my hair into an iPod without having to use 50 Bobby pins to hold it. A growth spurt would do that for me.



Are you typing on your tablet? 

I want to know how to twist hair into an iPod. It would be so convenient.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Are you typing on your tablet?
> 
> I want to know how to twist hair into an iPod. It would be so convenient.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 Yes, I hate that dang thing. Too lazy to go downstairs and type on the desktop. I miss my laptop 

It was supposed to say updo


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to stop fooling with my hair so much. Going to try to stick with flat twists for the next 3 months and DC my hair 2x a week. I will probably color my grays but just do the front and the edges around the back. They are bugging me but not that much. 

HanaKuroi, what do you think of my using Kalpi Tone to try to cover my grays? You know more about my hair than anyone.

Kalpi-Tone-100G


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop fooling with my hair so much. Going to try to stick with flat twists for the next 3 months and DC my hair 2x a week. I will probably color my grays but just do the front and the edges around the back. They are bugging me but not that much.
> 
> HanaKuroi, what do you think of my using Kalpi Tone to try to cover my grays? You know more about my hair than anyone.
> 
> Kalpi-Tone-100G



I am sort of awake, sort of asleep, but I will do some research. I have never used it. 

My first question is how often would you need to apply it? And which of those ayurdevics are drying?

I'll be back. I'll start on it when I get up.  We are sleeping in, finally.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I track my hair growth by my roots. I dyed my hair the end of November so this is a little over 4 months of growth. It looks like about an inch to me. At that rate I will only grow 3 inches this year



Prettymetty that sums it up for me too. About 1/4 in a month which averages to about 3 inches a year. I don't fit into the 1/2 per month growth bull .


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop fooling with my hair so much. Going to try to stick with flat twists for the next 3 months and DC my hair 2x a week. I will probably color my grays but just do the front and the edges around the back. They are bugging me but not that much.
> 
> HanaKuroi, what do you think of my using Kalpi Tone to try to cover my grays? You know more about my hair than anyone.
> 
> Kalpi-Tone-100G



Do you know which ingredient darkens grays? I am thinking you could add to your teas. Some of those ingredients might be drying. I am still reading. It seems like it might be the mandoor (iron rust) that darkens grays.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Do you know which ingredient darkens grays? I am thinking you could add to your teas. Some of those ingredients might be drying. I am still reading. It seems like it might be the mandoor (iron rust) that darkens grays.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I believe it is supposed to be the Amla and probably the mandoor. I don't think Amla is recommended using without something like Shikakai and the others to balance it out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 4, 2014)

So my hair grew about one inch after three months of Priteva.  At this rate, I'll be lucky to retain four inches, putting me at MBL this year. Honestly, I will be happy about that...but I wanted more. I'm greedy. 

Anyway, I bought Manetabolism vitamins. Hopefully they give me a boost. I at least want .5" in a month. An inch would be a miracle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 4, 2014)

I hate the smell of my jbco so I diluted it with 1 part castor oil. It still smells like earth and herb, but not so much. I guess I can oil my scalp and do a light massage tonight. Sigh...the things we do for growth


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> So my hair grew about one inch after three months of Priteva.  At this rate, I'll be lucky to retain four inches, putting me at MBL this year. Honestly, I will be happy about that...but I wanted more. I'm greedy.
> 
> Anyway, I bought Manetabolism vitamins. Hopefully they give me a boost. I at least want .5" in a month. An inch would be a miracle.



Please let us know how they work out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2014)

I cowashed and detangled my hair today. It had been 5 weeks since I shampood my hair and I only shed about 30 strands. Hairfinity gets credit for that. Here is an update pic. It looks like I got a growth spurt! Top pic April 3, bottom pic April 23. I measure by the dark roots


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I cowashed and detangled my hair today. It had been 5 weeks since I shampood my hair and I only shed about 30 strands. Hairfinity gets credit for that. Here is an update pic. It looks like I got a growth spurt! Top pic April 3, bottom pic April 23. I measure by the dark roots



Very nice. Great visual.


----------



## Mische (Apr 25, 2014)

Really nice growth, Prettymetty. I may have to start looking into a hair vitamin because my growth rate leaves much to be desired.


----------



## charmtreese (May 9, 2014)

Trying to do everything right and I appeared to squeak out about the average .5 inch a month.  I will keep tracking every two months to see if I can keep this up.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2014)

I always forget about this thread.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 11, 2014)

Me too faithVA I only remember it when I'm feeling sorry for myself.  We need to keep each other motivated ladies! 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'll retain two more inches by the end of the year. I'm not really going for WL this year at this point. I'll still update in the thread. This year will be about MBL, which was my original goal when I started my HHJ. I might just quit doing LCs after I make MBL. I won't monitor growth. I'll just make sure my hair is healthy. Kinda over it. lol


----------



## Jace032000 (May 11, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Me too faithVA I only remember it when I'm feeling sorry for myself.  We need to keep each other motivated ladies!
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'll retain two more inches by the end of the year. I'm not really going for WL this year at this point. I'll still update in the thread. This year will be about MBL, which was my original goal when I started my HHJ. I might just quit doing LCs after I make MBL. I won't monitor growth. I'll just make sure my hair is healthy. Kinda over it. lol



I feel you---I'm hoping/crossing my fingers for MBL by the end of this year.  I've been taking Hair infinity and that has been a saving grace for me.  If I can just make it to MBL…AND have healthy hair that's all I want.  Heck that's all I've ever wanted!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2014)

As a slow grower my focus is on retention. If this was a race slow and steady would win. I feel like a slow grower appreciates every inch and takes time to make sure that every strand is loved and protected. So far I have retained all of my growth since my last trim Sept '13 and Im not planning on trimming until my stylist makes the recommendation. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 12, 2014)

I took my twists out after about 4 weeks and had a half inch of growth...what WHAT??? 

I pulled out some 5,000 mg Biotin I had in my cabinet to try out. It's working pretty well.

As soon as I finish this bottle I will up it to 10,000 mg just to see how it works.

It does have my nails and skin looking great.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH .5" in four weeks is amazing! I hope this keeps up for you. I've been taking Manetabolism for almost a month now. I will do a LC this weekend to see how it's doing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH .5" in four weeks is amazing! I hope this keeps up for you. I've been taking Manetabolism for almost a month now. I will do a LC this weekend to see how it's doing.



Thank you FroReal! I think keeping my hair COMPLETE protected in these marley twists is really helping me to retain some length.

Please update us on the Manetabolism. I figured before I venture out to try that or Hairfinity I would use what I had first.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

Honestly getting discouraged. I am getting twist extension for the next 6 weeks to see if my retention can overcome this slow growing status. Based on the results, I will keep getting back to back extension to see if I can make APL by year end. No more playing in my hair if I want to see progress.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

I've subscribed to this thread so that should at least put it on my radar more often.

I'm going to keep my length checks to once a quarter and not really focus on what my growth rate is at all. I've had my hair in the same flat twist hair style since the end of March and that is helping me feel like I am making some progress. Every few weeks I can see a difference in the length of my twists because of how I can pin them up. That is allowing me to see progress without measuring the progress.

I will keep flat twist in until the end of June. Then I will do a curlformer set for a length check pic for my challenges. Then I will probably put it right back up. I am hoping in August it is long enough to wear in a flat twist, curl combo style for an event. 

I'm just sort of coasting right now and trying to enjoy it.


----------



## charmtreese (May 12, 2014)

I was on You Tube all weekend!  I know not to compare my growth to others, but it's soo hard when you see people who have been able to surpass your hair growth in a shorter amount of time!!!sad: Okay, just had to get that out.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I was on You Tube all weekend!  I know not to compare my growth to others, but it's soo hard when you see people who have been able to surpass your hair growth in a shorter amount of time!!!sad: Okay, just had to get that out.



charmtreese I have stopped doing this. It was driving me crazy. Most people 27 months post relaxer are at least APL or longer. I'm still doubtful I will make APL by year end. Good news: my nape and edges are the longest they have ever been my whole life. All I want is 12 inches of hair all over. BSL is my final goal.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I was on You Tube all weekend!  I know not to compare my growth to others, but it's soo hard when you see people who have been able to surpass your hair growth in a shorter amount of time!!!sad: Okay, just had to get that out.



I think it is hard not to compare especially if you are in any challenges. To be in the SL challenge and have people shave their head and then be at SL on their way to APL when I'm still trying to get past EL is ... I don't have words for it.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think it is hard not to compare especially if you are in any challenges. To be in the SL challenge and have people shave their head and then be at SL on their way to APL when I'm still trying to get past EL is ... I don't have words for it.


Loll. I saw mzmomo's update last week, and her flat iron hair was comfortably resting at BSL without pulling. I was like: didn't she just shave her head? Lol. Her hair looked beautiful with nice even ends too.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

ronie said:


> Loll. I saw mzmomo's update last week, and her flat iron hair was comfortably resting at BSL without pulling. I was like: didn't she just shave her head? Lol. Her hair looked beautiful with nice even ends too.



I wasn't going to name names  Yep, she will pretty much go from twa to MBL in a year.


----------



## growinstrong (May 12, 2014)

I guess I need to mosey on over to this thread. Hi, I'm growinstrong and I'm a slow grower . I'm currently relaxed, 4B with APL hair. I'm currently taking a Women's One a Day multivitamin, Manetabolism and vitamin D-5000IU. I exercise, eat pretty well and consume protein shakes. I cant for the life of me understand why my hair grows so darn slow . My current length, in my siggy. I'm trying to get to MBL and I havent measured, but it looks as if I need about 6-7 inches.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

ronie said:


> Honestly getting discouraged. I am getting twist extension for the next 6 weeks to see if my retention can overcome this slow growing status. Based on the results, I will keep getting back to back extension to see if I can make APL by year end. No more playing in my hair if I want to see progress.



I'm a little annoyed too ronie. That's why I'm kinda over it. I ps (with my own hair in twists) pretty much at all times, yet I have little to show for it.  My hair is soft, healthy, and feels great. It's obviously longer than it's ever been in life, so I guess I shouldn't complain...but still. I think it has grown/retained about 1" since my last real LC in December. 

Our texture is very similar. These fine strands aren't a joke. I have started to use protein weekly, like the SSI Okra or SD MSI. I have upped the Komaza treatments to once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

growinstrong said:


> I guess I need to mosey on over to this thread. Hi, I'm growinstrong and I'm a slow grower . I'm currently relaxed, 4B with APL hair. I'm currently taking a Women's One a Day multivitamin, Manetabolism and vitamin D-5000IU. I exercise, eat pretty well and consume protein shakes. I cant for the life of me understand why my hair grows so darn slow . My current length, in my siggy. I'm trying to get to MBL and I havent measured, but it looks as if I need about 6-7 inches.



Welcome growinstrong


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I was on You Tube all weekend!  I know not to compare my growth to others, but it's soo hard when you see people who have been able to surpass your hair growth in a shorter amount of time!!!sad: Okay, just had to get that out.





ronie said:


> charmtreese I have stopped doing this. It was driving me crazy. Most people 27 months post relaxer are at least APL or longer. I'm still doubtful I will make APL by year end. Good news: my nape and edges are the longest they have ever been my whole life. All I want is 12 inches of hair all over. BSL is my final goal.



Yeah, you can't really compare. I don't do any of that anymore. 

ronie I agree. I've decided that MBL is my final goal in which I will monitor things. If I make WL by keeping my hair healthy, that's fine...but if not. :yeshrug: I'm gonna go into coast mode after December lcs.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

I think we should all feel safe to vent in here if we need to and to protect our own.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think it is hard not to compare especially if you are in any challenges. To be in the SL challenge and have people shave their head and then be at SL on their way to APL when I'm still trying to get past EL is ... I don't have words for it.



Very frustrating. 



ronie said:


> Loll. I saw mzmomo's update last week, and her flat iron hair was comfortably resting at BSL without pulling. I was like: didn't she just shave her head? Lol. Her hair looked beautiful with nice even ends too.



 I aint wanna say nothing!  I was like, "Hol' on! She's BSL!?"    erplexed


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> As a slow grower my focus is on retention. If this was a race slow and steady would win. I feel like a slow grower appreciates every inch and takes time to make sure that every strand is loved and protected. So far I have retained all of my growth since my last trim Sept '13 and Im not planning on trimming until my stylist makes the recommendation.
> 
> How is everyone doing?



This is definitely me. I'm kind of a slow grower too. I have to focus on retention more than anything.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Very frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> I aint wanna say nothing!  I was like, "Hol' on! She's BSL!?"    erplexed


 Watch her make waist length by the end of the year.





faithVA said:


> *I wasn't going to name names * Yep, she will pretty much go from twa to MBL in a year.


 Oops.



Froreal3 said:


> I'm a little annoyed too ronie. That's why I'm kinda over it. I ps (with my own hair in twists) pretty much at all times, yet I have little to show for it.  My hair is soft, healthy, and feels great. It's obviously longer than it's ever been in life, so I guess I shouldn't complain...but still. I think it has grown/retained about 1" since my last real LC in December.
> 
> Our texture is very similar. These fine strands aren't a joke. I have started to use protein weekly, like the SSI Okra or SD MSI. I have upped the Komaza treatments to once every 4-6 weeks.



Froreal3 yes these fine strands are a real challenge. I have mastered keeping my hair soft at all times to the point i can go up to 3-4 days wearing it out without moisturizing. Keeping it strong and resilient is the real challenge. I have been 2 inches away from APL since december. Tell me how i'm still not there. It's closed, but not there.
I have to admit that i don't PS as much as i should, but i wear low manipulation styles most times



growinstrong said:


> I guess I need to mosey on over to this thread. Hi, I'm growinstrong and I'm a slow grower . I'm currently relaxed, 4B with APL hair. I'm currently taking a Women's One a Day multivitamin, Manetabolism and vitamin D-5000IU. I exercise, eat pretty well and consume protein shakes. I cant for the life of me understand why my hair grows so darn slow . My current length, in my siggy. I'm trying to get to MBL and I havent measured, but it looks as if I need about 6-7 inches.



growinstrong welcome


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2014)

Im going to do inversion next week. I did it last month and it seemed to give me a little boost  I used warmed jbco and I massaged for 4 minutes then I hung my head off of the edge of my sofa. I got a little heavy handed with the oil so I only used it every other day


----------



## charmtreese (May 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im going to do inversion next week. I did it last month and it seemed to give me a little boost  I used warmed jbco and I massaged for 4 minutes then I hung my head off of the edge of my sofa. I got a little heavy handed with the oil so I only used it every other day



I might join you.  I'm straightening Memorial Day weekend and it would be nice to get all the length I can before then.


----------



## ronie (May 13, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I might join you.  I'm straightening Memorial Day weekend and it would be nice to get all the length I can before then.



We want pictures missy.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

Yall, I grew/retained half an inch in a month!  If that keeps up, I'll have another three 3.5 inches by year's end! I'mma keep taking these Manetabolism and see what happens. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20073925&postcount=105


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2014)

Yay keep growing girl.


----------



## ronie (May 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Yall, I grew/retained half an inch in a month!  If that keeps up, I'll have another three 3.5 inches by year's end! I'mma keep taking these Manetabolism and see what happens.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20073925&postcount=105



Froreal3 yay girl, finally something that works. I am happy for you missy. Waist length 2014.
Im getting extension twists next week so hoping for maximum retention as well.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

Nice ronie. Make sure you show pics. I think I might go ahead and do a self install of Senegalese twists one of these days.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 18, 2014)

Nice growth FroReal!

I think I will get the best retention by taking my supplements while in protective style mode. We will see if I can keep my hair hidden as long as I plan before I start missing my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

deep sigh (sigh)


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> deep sigh (sigh)



We aren't monitoring growth until July. No sighing. We are here to maintain and have no setbacks. Slow and steady wins the race. 

Let's rejoice about where our hair is today and remember where it could be. On the floor.  All of it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> We aren't monitoring growth until July. No sighing. We are here to maintain and have no setbacks. Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Let's rejoice about where our hair is today and remember where it could be. On the floor.  All of it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Why are you fussing at me  

It's impossible for me not to monitor growth when I do my hair every week and my twist won't reach each other and are sticking in the air  My hair is horrible today. I need to be able to sigh. (DEEP SIGH)

If I weren't dating this guy, I would shave my head  and just keep it close.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Why are you fussing at me
> 
> It's impossible for me not to monitor growth when I do my hair every week and my twist won't reach each other and are sticking in the air  My hair is horrible today. I need to be able to sigh. (DEEP SIGH)
> 
> If I weren't dating this guy, I would shave my head  and just keep it close.



Awww, I am sorry.   sigh all you want. Also do not ever shave your head.

I wish we could do our hair with our eyes closed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Awww, I am sorry.   sigh all you want. Also do not ever shave your head.
> 
> I wish we could do our hair with our eyes closed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I won't promise you about the hair. You might want to pray I get engaged 

I wish I was bold enough to wear my hair like Solange then I wouldn't have to do it at all. 

I'm trying to be patient. It must be time to switch up styles. I just need to find something that is quick and can last a few days.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I won't promise you about the hair. You might want to pray I get engaged
> 
> I wish I was bold enough to wear my hair like Solange then I wouldn't have to do it at all.
> 
> I'm trying to be patient. It must be time to switch up styles. I just need to find something that is quick and can last a few days.



No shaving your head. No. No, ma'am.

I will add you to my prayer list. Solange is Solange. Not many can pull off a Solange.and sometimes she can't either.

Yep, you need a new style.

 I pressed my hair and I can see that I had some growth. But my hair feels so thin. I am not used to wind on my scalp either.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

I hear your frustrations faithVA. Pay no mind to HanaKuroi. She hecka serious up in here    she is kinda right tho 

Speaking of slow growing. Dang. Apparently, my hair hates twist outs with a passion. I am sporting the first TO in 2 months. Prior 2 months it's been straightening and/or French rolls in various configurations. I retained almost an inch!

TOs are probably must too much drama for these fine strands on the daily.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2014)

This is MY thread! 

Why am I just seeing this?  I guess because I never venture over to these parts because my hair grows so slow. 

The good news is that it is indeed growing and I am retaining! Praise God.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I hear your frustrations faithVA. Pay no mind to HanaKuroi. She hecka serious up in here    she is kinda right tho
> 
> Speaking of slow growing. Dang. Apparently, my hair hates twist outs with a passion. I am sporting the first TO in 2 months. Prior 2 months it's been straightening and/or French rolls in various configurations. I retained almost an inch!
> 
> TOs are probably must too much drama for these fine strands on the daily.



Um, I feel some kinda way about your post. Pay her no mind BUT she is kinda right? I don't think I need you on my side


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2014)

Questions;

Hair type: 4b

Did you ever have long hair as a child?  Longest length was APL

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 
I will start counting 2011 when I started regrowing my hair after some health issues. 

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 
It wasn't damaged, I had hormone related hair loss.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?  3 years

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ?   Menopause

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? 
Right now I wear 100% protective styling and I'm retaining 85% of my growth. I'm trimming my ends because my hair is growing in thicker now.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Questions;
> 
> Hair type: 4b
> 
> ...



Welcome AtlantaJJ


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I hear your frustrations faithVA. Pay no mind to HanaKuroi. She hecka serious up in here    she is kinda right tho
> 
> Speaking of slow growing. Dang. Apparently, my hair hates twist outs with a passion. I am sporting the first TO in 2 months. Prior 2 months it's been straightening and/or French rolls in various configurations. I retained almost an inch!
> 
> TOs are probably must too much drama for these fine strands on the daily.



What?!!! 

I am about to get a switch. DarkJoy trying to cut up in here. 

My hair hates twists too. Maybe we should all change it up for a while. I have been doing braid out tucked puff buns foreverrrrrr. I pressed my hair and don't know what to do with it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

Omg you pressed HanaKuroi?! What products.you use?  

My hair is low density too. It ain't cute and the last 2 months straight or stretched reminds me why relaxers are not the business. So updos were  and helped retention.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

Hey JJ. Welcome. Haven't seen you in a while.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome AtlantaJJ



I forgot to mention that I'm about 2.5 inches from APL in the back, but I keep trimming back so that my crown can catch up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Hey JJ. Welcome. Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



How you doing?

I was avoiding the hair forum for the next 3 years because that's how long it's going to take me to get past APL    I'm tall + my hair shrinks, so make that 5 years!


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Omg you pressed HanaKuroi?! What products.you use?
> 
> My hair is low density too. It ain't cute and the last 2 months straight or stretched reminds me why relaxers are not the business. So updos were  and helped retention.



It is all your fault I pressed! 

I used grapeseed oil with a bit of coconut oil with ultra sheen creme satin press on the ends. I only used a little and i have lots of shine and movement.

I have bangs covering my five head. That wind yesterday had my hair blowing all over my head. I felt like I was going to fly away. Now I have it in a messy bun. I used some of that olive pomade last night before bed. Are you out of it yet?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How you doing?
> 
> I was avoiding the hair forum for the next 3 years because that's how long it's going to take me to get past APL    I'm tall + my hair shrinks, so make that 5 years!



I have a long neck too. I will never get past APL. I have a giraffe neck and I am tall.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Um, I feel some kinda way about your post. Pay her no mind BUT she is kinda right?* I don't think I need you on my side *






HanaKuroi said:


> What?!!!
> 
> *I am about to get a switch.* @DarkJoy trying to cut up in here.
> 
> ...


    I am just not winnin today!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

^^You two duke it out  :swordfigh


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I have a long neck too. I will never get past APL. I have a giraffe neck and I am tall.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



OMG we might be twins!  I will be so happy to get to APL because that's mid back for a 5' 4" woman.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> It is all your fault I pressed!
> 
> I used grapeseed oil with a bit of coconut oil with ultra sheen creme satin press on the ends. I only used a little and i have lots of shine and movement.
> 
> ...


 That sounds yummy! That wind was too much. Kicked the allergies up 3 notches. Sounds like a lovely press, though.

Almost out of pomade! Cant believe it


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> ^^You two duke it out  :swordfigh



Wouldn't be nothin if she didn't start nothin. 

DarkJoy is being bad. I see her.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Wouldn't be nothin if she didn't start nothin.
> 
> DarkJoy is being bad. I see her.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yep she is. Came in talkn trash and backtracking at the same time  And to think I used to look up to her.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

AtlantaJJ said:


> OMG we might be twins!  I will be so happy to get to APL because that's mid back for a 5' 4" woman.



It isn't fair. So if we were short we would be at full APL right now!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yep she is. Came in talkn trash and backtracking at the same time  And to think I used to look up to her.



That was amazing. She pulled off/tried to pull off, both at once. She should go into politics. I am side-eyeing the mess out of her.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

Who knew slow growers could be so... :gunner7:? 

All this height talk. I am short. Practically a midget. Getting to full SL is a struggle.   This crown is stubbord AND retarded.

I agree we should mix it up and try new styles. Maybe some of what we've been doing isnt working for us. After this week, going back to straightening/stretching for the rest of the month and see how that goes...

 AtlantaJJ!! Welcome!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Who knew slow growers could be so... :gunner7:?
> 
> All this height talk. I am short. *Practically a midget.* Getting to full SL is a struggle.   This crown is stubbord AND retarded.
> 
> ...



That's just wrong


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy how tall are you?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy how tall are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 5 even.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> 5 even.



Aww, you are tiny.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Why are you fussing at me
> 
> It's impossible for me not to monitor growth when I do my hair every week and my twist won't reach each other and are sticking in the air  My hair is horrible today. I need to be able to sigh. (DEEP SIGH)
> 
> If I weren't dating this guy, I would shave my head  and just keep it close.



 faithVA

Won't be no shaving of heads up in here ma'am!  Hope you have better hair day soon.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Who knew slow growers could be so... :gunner7:?
> 
> All this height talk. I am short. Practically a midget. Getting to full SL is a struggle.   This crown is stubbord AND retarded.
> 
> I agree we should mix it up and try new styles. Maybe some of what we've been doing isnt working for us. After this week, going back to straightening/stretching for the rest of the month and see how that goes...



Yeah my crown is an arsehat.  It wants to stay short. Luckily I am short too. Probably the only benefit of being vertically challenged.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (May 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Why are you fussing at me   It's impossible for me not to monitor growth when I do my hair every week and my twist won't reach each other and are sticking in the air  My hair is horrible today. I need to be able to sigh. (DEEP SIGH)  If I weren't dating this guy, I would shave my head  and just keep it close.



I feel you faith, I find myself checking my growth every week when I do my hair.  At least you are dating, things could be worse...you could be single and have slow growth!

Woes me...my date night consist of me and a tub of some hair concoction.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

I really thought I'd posted here before but I can't find anything. Forgive me if this is a double post.

Hair type
Very coarse in most areas, looser texture around ears and nape. 

Did you ever have long hair as a child?
Nope.

How long have you been on your hair journey ?
4yrs

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ?
Yes mainly from heat and poor maintenence. I hadn't had a relaxer in years before starting my journey.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?
4yrs lol

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ?
Length retention.  It's hard for me to retain length because protective styles are my enemy. I have thin/fine so most protective styles I like look scalpy and they don't hold up well. I also have a pretty bad skin/scalp condition that requires me to wash my hair frequently.

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?
I've found ways to keep my skin/scalp somewhat under control I still have flare ups but not as often. My condition doesn't have a cure yet so I still need to cleanse my scalp at least twice a week so I can only PS 3 to 4 days. The PSn has helped to retain length.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 21, 2014)

randi415 said:


> I really thought I'd posted here before but I can't find anything. Forgive me if this is a double post.
> 
> Hair type
> Very coarse in most areas, looser texture around ears and nape.
> ...



Welcome! I think I post in challenges I only thought I was in but never joined. I am hoping we all have a growth spurt now that the weather is warmer. The winter was so harsh!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## k_enitan (May 21, 2014)

randi415 said:


> I really thought I'd posted here before but I can't find anything. Forgive me if this is a double post.
> 
> Hair type
> Very coarse in most areas, looser texture around ears and nape.
> ...



This sounds exactly like me, and I actually made it to 4 yrs with my last hair journey before I had to cut it to a fade again last August. The last time I had a relaxer was 9 yrs ago

Do you mind disclosing the condition you have? mine is a mix of seborrheic dermatitis and psoriasis randi415


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I feel you faith, I find myself checking my growth every week when I do my hair.  At least you are dating, things could be worse...you could be single and have slow growth!
> 
> Woes me...my date night consist of me and a tub of some hair concoction.



 You and your girls need to get out on the town.

I still spend Friday nights with my hair concoctions  I need that me time at the end of the week.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

randi415 said:


> I really thought I'd posted here before but I can't find anything. Forgive me if this is a double post.
> 
> Hair type
> Very coarse in most areas, looser texture around ears and nape.
> ...



Welcome randi415. 

I don't have a condition but I do cleanse my hair and scalp twice a week. My scalp dehydrates quickly. 

How long is your hair now, maybe we can help you come up with some styles.

I feel you on things looking scalpy. Supposedly I have dense hair but you can't tell it when I put twist in. The horror


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Welcome! I think I post in challenges I only thought I was in but never joined. I am hoping we all have a growth spurt now that the weather is warmer. The winter was so harsh!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you! Yes that harsh cold did a number on my hair. The cold always dries my hair and skin.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

Ok I was so frustrated with my hair style that I went home and cowashed and put in two strand twists. I haven't worn them in a minute because the last time my hair dried out so much when I wore them. 

HanaKuroi I used the marshmallow balm in a kimmaytube leave-in variation and it works well. 

I'm still cutting splits out of my head so it takes me all night to do my hair but it looks like I may be able to twist my hair in 2 hours. So hopefully I can keep my twist moisturized between cleansings and they don't frizz up to much. If so I will try to hold this style throughout July. Then maybe I can flip between flat twists for a month and 2 strand twists for a month. We will see.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome randi415.
> 
> I don't have a condition but I do cleanse my hair and scalp twice a week. My scalp dehydrates quickly.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm just a tad bit below SL. I can bun which I do a lot of the time. My go to styles for work are a bun, two flat twist (one on each side), or a combo of both. Cute, neat, but sometimes boring.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

randi415 said:


> Thank you! I'm just a tad bit below SL. I can bun which I do a lot of the time. My go to styles for work are a bun, two flat twist (one on each side), or a combo of both. Cute, neat, but sometimes boring.



If I find any hairstyles I will let you know.

I have some styles saved on pinterest you might like

http://www.pinterest.com/namastefw/flat-twist-styles/

http://www.pinterest.com/namastefw/updos/

Not sure where your styling level is.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 21, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Ok I was so frustrated with my hair style that I went home and cowashed and put in two strand twists. I haven't worn them in a minute because the last time my hair dried out so much when I wore them.
> 
> HanaKuroi I used the marshmallow balm in a kimmaytube leave-in variation and it works well.
> 
> I'm still cutting splits out of my head so it takes me all night to do my hair but it looks like I may be able to twist my hair in 2 hours. So hopefully I can keep my twist moisturized between cleansings and they don't frizz up to much. If so I will try to hold this style throughout July. Then maybe I can flip between flat twists for a month and 2 strand twists for a month. We will see.



Do you have a recipe?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Her original recipe I believe is 2 T KKNT + 2 T AVG + 2 tsp castor oil + 2 tsp jojoba oil. 

Her original recipe is good but instead of 2 T AVG, sub it out with 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of marshmallow balm.

I sort of had to fake it. But I used 2 T As I Am leave-in. + 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of marshmallow balm just to adjust the ph. Then I put in 2 tsp of Hairveda Shikakai, 1 tsp hazelnut oil and  1tsp Castor oil. 

I don't think my oils are right because I still seal with something else. But I was just playing around. So far it is working for my hair which is a first.

The marshmallow balm is potent. Next time I won't buy such a large jar because I can only use 1/4 tsp to 1 T at a time. I threw it in the fridge to keep for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

Today is wash day. Im looking forward to a really good scalp massage. I only wash/cowash once a month so when I do I really enjoy it.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

k_enitan said:


> This sounds exactly like me, and I actually made it to 4 yrs with my last hair journey before I had to cut it to a fade again last August. The last time I had a relaxer was 9 yrs ago
> 
> Do you mind disclosing the condition you have? mine is a mix of seborrheic dermatitis and psoriasis @randi415



That's so funny I have the exact same skin conditions!! For almost 3wks now I've been treating it with raw honey. Someone in the SD thread posted a bunch of links about treating it with honey and it's working nicely.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If I find any hairstyles I will let you know.
> 
> I have some styles saved on pinterest you might like
> 
> ...



Thank you! Not to toot my own horn (OK maybe a little lol) but I've been braiding hair since I was 14 and I can recreate almost any style. I'm very talented when it comes to styling natural hair or any type of hair without using chemicals, I leave that to the professionals.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

I'm trying to find some more creative styles I've done but I don't have many in this phone because I got kinda lazy when my hair got long enough to bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 21, 2014)

randi415 Those are some cute styles.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

I was really creative and styled often when I began my journey. I'll try to post a few more when I get to work tomorrow, I have pics from my old phone saved on my  computer.


----------



## snoop (May 23, 2014)

randi415, this is going to sound like a dumb question, but do you have to comb your hair out before you start braiding it for style number 1?  I want to try more styles like that, but this board scared me into thinking that anything other than finger combing will leave me bald.


----------



## randi415 (May 23, 2014)

snoop said:


> randi415, this is going to sound like a dumb question, but do you have to comb your hair out before you start braiding it for style number 1?  I want to try more styles like that, but this board scared me into thinking that anything other than finger combing will leave me bald.



Yes, I do comb my hair out. I do a combo of both finger detangling and using a very wide tooth comb or paddle brush. Then I stretch it overnight. I only use a comb or paddle brush on wash days I use my fingers the rest of the week.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 24, 2014)

I shampood and did a dc last night. I noticed a few broken strands (mid shaft). I haven't done anything different so im gonna blame it on stress and my body recovering from sickness. Sigh. I hope my body and hair make a full recovery soon. As a slow grower I can't afford to have any breakage


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

Switched up flat twist styles. This new one should be faster and easier and allow me to cleanse my hair more often.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 27, 2014)

It seems like I've been at the same length for over a year. I lightly trimmed a few weeks ago and noticed that I still have about 2" to go before I hit APL. Granted it takes about 7 months for me to grow 2", but sheesh!! My hair needs to get it together especially since I PS 24/7.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 27, 2014)

OMgosh!

Made the horrible horrible mistake of looking at MahoganyCurls's latest growth journey montage she recently posted  It looks like in 2 years she went from dang near a fade to past APL.

I'll be at 2 years post BC in July and my crown has got like 3 inches before it even sees SL. WTH?

 Yea, she got unicorn hair but I can still be irritated.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> OMgosh!
> 
> Made the horrible horrible mistake of looking at MahoganyCurls's latest growth journey montage she recently posted  It looks like in 2 years she went from dang near a fade to past APL.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. I'm going to erase from my mind when I cut off my hair and pretend it was just 3 months ago


----------



## DarkJoy (May 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm with you. I'm going to erase from my mind when I cut off my hair and pretend it was just 3 months ago



Love this idea!! Lol! Let's both be 3 months post bc. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## felic1 (May 27, 2014)

I think I may have grown 2 inches since January. My top grows faster than everything else. The roots need some color. The white (not silver) (or gray) is too prominent. I have to hide this.


----------



## charmtreese (May 27, 2014)

I had to do a trim this weekend, thinking about leaving LHCF, YouTube and every other internet hair thing alone next quarter.  Sure I will continue with my regimen, but I'm thinking about putting my focus into something else.  I have a new guitar that's been sitting in my den since last October, maybe I'll actually
Learn how to play it.  Write a song about my slow hair growth or something.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2014)

Still slow growing... it heps that I only wear my hair out once every 3 months. Im getting my hair done for my bday next month and I cant wait!


----------



## randi415 (May 27, 2014)

For the last few weeks I'd been doing these honey treatments and Co washing every other day. I noticed my edges looking a little thin so I decided to cut back to two treatments a week.

This Sunday I was doing my normal weekly DC and noticed some 1/2 inch strands so immediately I thought breakage but as I took a closer look I noticed they're all over and is not breakage is new hair! My hair seems to be getting denser! Not only am I a slow grower I have a mixture of thin/thick strands and low/medium density. 

My hair seems to be the opposite of most my hair thrives w/ more rather than less manipulation. Protective styles and cleansing a few times a month causes my hair to shed and scalp act up. Cleansing frequently and styling a few times a week (combing/detangling only when I DC) makes my hair happy which makes me happy because I love to switch up my doo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi ladies! Anybody doing any length checks for any challenges?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah I will do a length check next week for the apl and hairfinity challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2014)

I just don't understand why my hair grows so much slower than the average. It's really discouraging at times. I was expecting some real progress, but my hair looks just like it did in January and March... I am very happy with the softness, strength, shine, etc. I just want it to hurry up and grow so I can cut off my damage and have thick even hair. I have short pieces all over from when I overlapped color in November


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just don't understand why my hair grows so much slower than the average. It's really discouraging at times. I was expecting some real progress, but my hair looks just like it did in January and March... I am very happy with the softness, strength, shine, etc. I just want it to hurry up and grow so I can cut off my damage and have thick even hair. I have short pieces all over from when I overlapped color in November



I have just about stopped paying attention to length. Prettymetty

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just don't understand why my hair grows so much slower than the average. It's really discouraging at times. I was expecting some real progress, but my hair looks just like it did in January and March... I am very happy with the softness, strength, shine, etc. I just want it to hurry up and grow so I can cut off my damage and have thick even hair. I have short pieces all over from when I overlapped color in November



I know how you feel.  I had to trim 1 - 1.5 inches  and although I needed it, the fact that my hair grows so slow makes me feel so discouraged!   

I'm still praying for a summer growth spurt!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2014)

I wouldn't call it a length check but I will be taking new pics for the SL challenge. I'm not really doing length checks. I'm just looking at getting to more flexible styles. Instead of getting to SL I'm more focused on getting to a better puff, more flat twist styles and getting the back into a banana clip.


----------



## ronie (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm so done with this length checking. It is really discouraging me. At least some of you are APL and BSL already. Although my nape is now at APL, my edges are barely NL, the front just started hitting my chin. It gives that weird mullet look when i wear my hair out. I need to keep pinning the front in some way. That's why i stopped taking pictures of my hair.
I've been focusing on my body lately. I almost did not renew my subscription last month.


----------



## ronie (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh did i mention i need a trim? So won't be APL for long.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 15, 2014)

I didn't say earlier because.I didn't want to jinx it. However, I've had growth improvement.

Started taking a Women's multi vitamin about 6 weeks ago. Not only have I had almost an inch of growth, but the pains I felt in muscles and bones I thought of as part of aging is gone. I also sleep like a rock which was the opposite. It's also obvious when I've skipped my vitamin for a cpl days.

Obviously deficient despite an excellent diet of organic fresh fruit, veg and very low sugar and carbs.

Saying all that, unless your doc objects, I suggest taking a regular multi to help with hair AND whole body.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm looking in the mirror and seeing my hair growing lol I'm just leaving it alone and keeping it moisturized and it's growing finally.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2014)

I did a scalp massage today. it was so relaxing. We spent the better part of the day at the beach. The beachy air makes my hair feel amazing. So soft and smooth. I wouldn't mind living on a beachfront property


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm focusing more on positive gains versus actual length. I did my last dusting for a while last Friday and I am keeping my hair up. So with growth, better retention and fewer dustings I am expecting noticeable positive gains by December.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Another .5"! I'll be happy if I can continue on this average growth trend!





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

My flat twists are getting longer and easier to style. Not getting inches but I will take it. Faster and easier styling is my goal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi ladies. I measured various spots in my hair. My sides have grown about 2" in the past six months. The back though? pffft.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

I plan on doing some type of rollerset on Wednesday so I will see how much progress I have made. I have been doing a lot of dusting and clipping splits so I won't have a lot of progress but at least I have a little something to show for it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 30, 2014)

^^Don't forget to post pics faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Don't forget to post pics faithVA!



I will if it doesn't frizz out in this heat. Hopefully it at least looks a bit longer so I can update my avi.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hair type: 4C RELAXED

Did you ever have long hair as a child? nope my hair has been neck length the majority of my life from childhood until my last year in highschool

How long have you been on your hair journey ? my first journey 4 years went natural new relaxed journey 6 months

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? before my initial hair journey damaged overprocessed ear length

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? my new journey is progressing smoothly 

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? shedding with birth control use..dryness with high blood pressure meds..scalp dryness

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? Protective styling, washing/dc weekly, scalp messages with jbco mixes


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, I went from I’m not going to obsess over my hair growth to I’m going to start LC'ing every month.  

From now until the end of next June I will measure my hair at the end of each month to track my growth.  My goal is to see how much my hair actually grows each month.  I know that I'm a slow grower, just not sure how slow.  I have a journal to track changes I notice and I have created a spreadsheet to track my monthly LC in inches.  I will post my updates in this thread.  

Even though I will be measuring monthly I will still only do official photo LC once a quarter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Welcome Queensheba88! 

charmtreese Girl, I used to do that. Needless to say I stopped.  Only reason I started back up is because I was seeing how Manetabolism was working for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2014)

Lightly Pressed my hair today, so I could dust. It looks like I'm retaining my length well. I only think I gained about 1/2 a inch though . Its cool though. I'll take all that I can .


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Lightly Pressed my hair today, so I could dust. It looks like I'm retaining my length well. I only think I gained about 1/2 a inch though . Its cool though. I'll take all that I can .



(Pokes head in thread) I wanna see pics EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2014)

CaliCurls

I'll try to get someone to snap a pic or two for me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2014)

CaliCurls

So about the dent. I've had it in a bun pretty much since I did it lol.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 2, 2014)

Niiiiiice EnExitStageLeft ! Lookin good!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2014)

CaliCurls 

Thanks . I'm tryin'


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 2, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CaliCurls
> 
> So about the dent. I've had it in a bun pretty much since I did it lol.
> 
> View attachment 267237



  :lovedrool:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2014)

I am enjoying my hair at its current length. Sure I would like it to be longer, but today I am living in the moment. I am rocking a fluffy braidout and I love it!!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been meaning to introduce myself for a while in this thread. I need the support of other ladies when I start getting depressed over how slow my growth is. Anywho, my intro:

Hair type: *Relaxed, though I'm slowly transitioning to texlaxed*

Did you ever have long hair as a child? *Nah. The longest my hair has ever been is SL. Ever. From a baby til I started my HJ. *

How long have you been on your hair journey ? *It'll be 3 years this September!*

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? *Kind of. But I got a fresh relaxer and a haircut my first day to give myself a clean slate to start with.*

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ? *Health wise, probably a year or so. While my hair has never been unhealthy or damaged exactly, it's sooooo much healthier now than it was when I wasn't on my journey. *

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? *Unfortunately just plain ol' genetics. I've always had slow growing hair, even as a baby. If you look at some of my old baby pics, I have peach fuzz in the back with a nice high top up front. Stayed that way for years *

If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it? *Honestly, getting on a hair journey. My hair is the healthiest, longest it's ever been. While I didn't have horrible practices pre-journey, they definitely could have been better. I am so so so grateful for all the things that this board and other resources have taught me about my hair and black hair in general.*

Oh, and as a bonus (and to boost me up, because I'm kinda feeling frustrated at my growth right now), I'm including pictures of the first day of my hair journey to when I got my hair relaxed and cut almost 2 weeks ago. Keep in mind this is almost 3 years of growth. Slow progress but great nonetheless I like to think. I'm thinking another 2 years or so til I get to MBL with how I grow. Ugh. Just thinking about that makes me wanna throw my hands up in the air


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 3, 2014)

^^^^

You are looking like a healthy APL. 
Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 3, 2014)

missyrayne19 Your hair looks so good! Keep it up. Something is obviously working. 

Prettymetty can we get some pics of the braid out? 

As for me, I haven't done my lc yet for the threads I am a part of.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 3, 2014)

So it looks like after a month of braids and measuring my new growth, I'm at 1/2 an inch. I think my hair grows faster in the summertime. I usually get anywhere from 1/4-1/3 an inch in the colder months.

Interesting. Still plugging along .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> I've been meaning to introduce myself for a while in this thread. I need the support of other ladies when I start getting depressed over how slow my growth is. Anywho, my intro:
> 
> Hair type: *Relaxed, though I'm slowly transitioning to texlaxed*
> 
> ...



Looks really good


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 3, 2014)

Froreal3 I can never get a braidout to last longer than a day. I called myself pineappling and I woke up with a hot mess  Im just gonna wear buns for the next week lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 3, 2014)

^^Girl, I feel you. Pineappling? Pffft! Not unless you wanna look like a pineapple.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jul 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> ^^^^
> 
> You are looking like a healthy APL.
> Keep up the good work !!!





Froreal3 said:


> missyrayne19 Your hair looks so good! Keep it up. Something is obviously working.





faithVA said:


> Looks really good



Thanks ladies!  I only grow about 4 inches a year, and that's if I retain every SINGLE inch. And don't even get me started on trims...  You know how annoying it is when girls shave their hair or even start their journey after you and surpass your length in months while it takes you YEARS just to get to your next short term goal?! Gah!! But oh well, this was the hand I was dealt and I will just suck it up. Now excuse me while I go invert and try and bust out an extra inch


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

^^I grow about that per year too. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Don't forget to post pics faithVA!



I decided not to do my hair at all  I'm so over my hair. I couldn't bring myself to even wash it over the holiday, so I didn't do a curlformer set. I'm going to wait until September and maybe I will be feeling better about it. And it also won't be so hot.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 8, 2014)

All I can say is my hair is healthier. The vitamins internally are giving a growth spurt. But still. Two years post BC and should be close to apl not waiting for my crown to make nl!! 

Luckily its in crochets right now or she'd be cursed out. Lol


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 8, 2014)

Im still trying to recoving the 1-1.5inches I lost in May.  It would be nice to have that back by then end of July. I put my hair in twist and pinned them up on saturday, haven't restyled as of yet!  I may wear the same style all week...oh well!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 8, 2014)

3 inches in 5 months ^_^ ugh


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 8, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> 3 inches in 5 months ^_^ ugh


 
Are you sad about getting 3 inches in 5 months?  

If so, Ill take it.  Thats aproximately 7 inches a year which is above average.  Not saying you don't belong in this thread but....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

Do we have a perpetrator among us? 3 inches in 5 months is definitely not slow growing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 8, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> 3 inches in 5 months ^_^ ugh



*Sandmans PinkSunshine77 right outta the thread*


----------



## ronie (Jul 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Sandmans PinkSunshine77 right outta the thread*


You know? Lolllll


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do we have a perpetrator among us? 3 inches in 5 months is definitely not slow growing.



stop lol , my hair is barely 3 inches. I have pics. I feel like it barely grew. 

BC: January 27th




Today: July 9th,2014- this is a fresh wash n go, so it's unstretched.
I feel like it should be longer.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Are you sad about getting 3 inches in 5 months?
> 
> If so, Ill take it.  Thats aproximately 7 inches a year which is above average.  Not saying you don't belong in this thread but....



it doesn't feel like it grew much but I guess it has? Thank you inversion. I swear we tend to have Hairorexia when our hair is retaining because it's hard for us to see it ourselves.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> stop lol , my hair is barely 3 inches. I have pics. I feel like it barely grew.



It looks nice. I may let you hang around just a bit longer


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It looks nice. I may let you hang around just a bit longer



thanks, see lol I didn't grow that much.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> thanks, see lol I didn't grow that much.



3 inches is a lot. Some of us in here barely get 3 inches in a year.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> it doesn't feel like it grew much but I guess it has? Thank you inversion. I swear we tend to have Hairorexia when our hair is retaining because it's hard for us to see it ourselves.


 
Yes, It's growing out nicely!!!

The TWA stage does seem to never end (especially for type 4's).  

But, from your pic's your growth/retention is great.  Are you wearing your hair without long term protective styling with weaves, wigs, or braids?  If so, since you see your hair daily the growth/retention is going to be nearly impossible to notice, at least it is for me.

Every Saturday when I wash my hair, Im looking at it like "ummmm, you didn't grow this week, whats wrong with you!"


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2014)

Im hiding my hair under a wig for the next 5 weeks. I ran out of patience with daily styling. Im a low manipulation kinda girl. All that styling was cute, but I had a lot of unnecessary breakage . Next month I am getting a trim and from now on I will stick to what works for my hair (wigs, celies, buns and dominican blowouts)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> stop lol , my hair is barely 3 inches. I have pics. I feel like it barely grew.   BC: January 27th http://s326.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIII/media/Hair stuff/2_zps3f55659d.png.html  Today: July 9th,2014- this is a fresh wash n go, so it's unstretched. I feel like it should be longer. http://s326.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIII/media/Hair stuff/10_zps7b459164.png.html


Girl, you need to sit right down!  That growth is awesome!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Yes, It's growing out nicely!!!  The TWA stage does seem to never end (especially for type 4's).    But, from your pic's your growth/retention is great.  Are you wearing your hair without long term protective styling with weaves, wigs, or braids?  If so, since you see your hair daily the growth/retention is going to be nearly impossible to notice, at least it is for me.  Every Saturday when I wash my hair, Im looking at it like "ummmm, you didn't grow this week, whats wrong with you!"


I'm with ya on the TWA stage, the shrinkage is unbelievable.  I'll have to be knee-length just to be out of that stage!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, you need to sit right down!  That growth is awesome!



aw thanks  I had no idea seriously. I really thought it was taking a while because I've seen some ladies here who BC'd after me, and it seems like their hair is longer.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Yes, It's growing out nicely!!!
> 
> The TWA stage does seem to never end (especially for type 4's).
> 
> ...


Thanks  I don't do protective styling. I dislike braids, any kind of extensions honestly. They rip out my edges and nape and I can't have that. I do strictly WNG's and I moisturize probably 2-3x daily. Tie it down at night and do a DC w a light protein 1-2x weekly. That is my only regi really.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 I think you are my hair twin...can't do wigs, braids, weaves, etc.  I've tried my hand at shingling, WNGs, coiling twist-outs (which I hate at my current length).  I BC-ed in May after a 10-month transition.  My hair looks like it hasn't grown at all to me but I know it's growing and I know it's healthy. It just doesn't look like I want it to look and I'm not even sure what that is.  I'm still learning my natural hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> thanks, see lol I didn't grow that much.



Your hair looks great and you've retained very well! Pretty hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Your hair looks great and you've retained very well! Pretty hair.



thank you  I guess you can't see your own progress even with pics


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> PinkSunshine77 I think you are my hair twin...can't do wigs, braids, weaves, etc.  I've tried my hand at shingling, WNGs, coiling twist-outs (which I hate at my current length).  I BC-ed in May after a 10-month transition.  My hair looks like it hasn't grown at all to me but I know it's growing and I know it's healthy. It just doesn't look like I want it to look and I'm not even sure what that is.  I'm still learning my natural hair.



Yay finally  I have yet to find someone like me on here. I used to rock invisible micros for years, used to be a hardcore weave addict. I swore up and down I'd never be natural and would be dying holding a box of relaxer in my left arm. Boy times sure have changed along with my attitude. I am learning my hair too. For over 20 yrs, I had never seen my natural texture as an adult. Honestly, it's a shame. I never asked my mother to use relaxer on my hair. She just took it upon herself to do it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Yay finally  I have yet to find someone like me on here. I used to rock invisible micros for years, used to be a hardcore weave addict. I swore up and down I'd never be natural and would be dying holding a box of relaxer in my left arm. Boy times sure have changed along with my attitude. I am learning my hair too. For over 20 yrs, I had never seen my natural texture as an adult. Honestly, it's a shame. I never asked my mother to use relaxer on my hair. She just took it upon herself to do it.


Been quite a bit longer for me...I swore that I would never go natural...as long as Optimum kept making relaxers, I would keep getting them!  Ironically, the Optimum brand that I used forever (maroon container, lye-not Optimum Care) was discontinued at Sally's and I literally was like  junkie running all over town to the "beauty" supply stores that sell everything but the kitchen sink to find it.  This was the beginning of my healthy hair journey and my transition to natural though I didn't know it at the time.  I switched relaxers and used a no lye brand that shall remain nameless, didn't know how to tell the difference, and lost a bunch of hair when I rinsed.  I almost missed it but it tangled in the shower drain and I was beyond shocked when I pulled the snake from the trap.  The breakage continued and I went from my longest ever length scraping BSL to the 4 or so inches I have now.  I'm currently on a Wen and Lottabody kick so I'll have to see where it takes me.  Tomorrow is my two month nappyversary--time for a progress pic.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im hiding my hair under a wig for the next 5 weeks. I ran out of patience with daily styling. Im a low manipulation kinda girl. All that styling was cute, but I had a lot of unnecessary breakage . Next month I am getting a trim and from now on I will stick to what works for my hair (wigs, celies, buns and dominican blowouts)



How often do you wash? Prettymetty?  I think I may need to put my hair up in some braids or twists for the next six months. I used to wear them religiously, but stopped when I started my HHJ.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> How often do you wash? Prettymetty?  I think I may need to put my hair up in some braids or twists for the next six months. I used to wear them religiously, but stopped when I started my HHJ.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


Once a month. I might start cowashing twice a month. I want a clean healthy scalp, but I have to detangle after each wash and to me that's too much combing for my fragile 4z strands 

Oan I stretched one of my braids in the back and I think im bsb! Yay. I guess the summer growth spurt is happening lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi ladies!  I would love to officially join you!  I'm very much a slow grower. I have my hair in a sew in as a PS so I can keep my hands out of my hair for a while. That should help some.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2014)

So i got crochets in an attempt to keep every millimetre of my meager growth. Lol. Its been two years this month since my bc and just below my crown is barely at the nape. The back is easily cbl.

As much as I hate installs imma try and keep this up until it reaches nl. 

Oan:

Welcome HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 12, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> So i got crochets in an attempt to keep every millimetre of my meager growth. Lol. Its been two years this month since my bc and just below my crown is barely at the nape. The back is easily cbl.
> 
> As much as I hate installs imma try and keep this up until it reaches nl.
> 
> ...



I hope you retain a ton DarkJoy!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2014)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];20326683]Hi ladies!  I would love to officially join you!  I'm very much a slow grower. I have my hair in a sew in as a PS so I can keep my hands out of my hair for a while. That should help some.



Welcome to the thread.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2014)

Wore two strands this weekend which I haven't done in a while. I put them on perm rods and they looked OK. Don't think I have gained much growth since the last time I wore them. But at least they are wearable. I took them out this morning for a twist out which is presentable enough for the day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 14, 2014)

Started collagen today in addition to my women's daily multi. Taking it for skin but hoping to get a little hair strengthening and growth benefit from it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 15, 2014)

DarkJoy what brand do you have? 

I started back on sulfur oil. I want another three inches by year's end.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> DarkJoy what brand do you have?
> 
> I started back on sulfur oil. I want another three inches by year's end.



Collagen is NeoCell Super Collagen C


Just finished 2nd bottle of new chapter multi. It grew my hair faster and my skin got soooooo soft and i had more energy but I think something didnt agree with my cycle. Heavy cramps.


Started this rainbow light brand yesterday with the collagen.




All from Whole Foods on the ground.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Started collagen today in addition to my women's daily multi. Taking it for skin but hoping to get a little hair strengthening and growth benefit from it.



I bought some liquid colllagen from Ross a few weeks ago. I drink an ounce each night. I can't tell if my hair has grown faster, but my skin looks amazing and my nails are getting stronger.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2014)

Still drinking my liquid collagen. I am almost out so I will be making a trip to Ross soon. How is everyone doing?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 8, 2014)

.......so I cut my hair....again. 

At this point Im just trying to keep from BC'in.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

How short EnExitStageLeft?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .......so I cut my hair....again.
> 
> At this point Im just trying to keep from BC'in.



Pics please


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .......so I cut my hair....again.  At this point Im just trying to keep from BC'in.



I don't think you're going to make it to December

Pics please...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .......so I cut my hair....again.
> 
> At this point Im just trying to keep from BC'in.



Why did you cut your hair?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 8, 2014)

@GettingKinky

I dunno, but it still feels pretty long. I may be BSB. If so I plan on trimming again this weekend when I flat iron to APL w/ bangs. 

@Prettymetty 

I gotcha' hun 

@xu93texas

I'm trying to. If I can make it to December 26th, I'll be golden 

@faithVA

I'm just not here for long hair anymore. Its pretty, but right now I want something shorter (plus I'm getting restless with transitioning).


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Prettymetty I'm doing the regular. I haven't been obsessing over the length for a minute now. I'm even over lcs. 

EnExitStageLeft Wow, you're not playing huh? How short will you go?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 9, 2014)

I feel you Froreal3. I'm too ashamed of my backfat to post a lc anytime soon  In fact, I think I am going on a personal no lc until I lose 15lbs challenge


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I feel you Froreal3. I'm too ashamed of my backfat to post a lc anytime soon  In fact, I think I am going on a personal no lc until I lose 15lbs challenge


Mine is so short there won't be any back visible in the pic...LOL


----------



## missyrayne19 (Aug 9, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm getting a summer growth spurt  Super excited about that but won't know for sure til I do a LC next TU in 6 or so weeks. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 10, 2014)

Happy Sunday!!! I was here back in '06 took a hiatus & now I'm back.

Hair type
4b/4a

Did you ever have long hair as a child? 
no

How long have you been on your hair journey ? 
Off & on since 2006

Was your hair damaged when you started your journey ? 
Yes, very damaged.

How long did it take you to get from where you were length and health wise to where you are now ?
It took a year and 1/2.

What are the hair issues responsible for impeding your growth ? 
Over processing, big braids (done to tight), tight weaves. I got a weave from a new stylist and it was done so tight, I experienced hair loss on one side but growth every where else. same with the tight braids.


If you managed to turn your hair round, how did you manage it?
Protective styling and doing it all myself.

p.s. I need to change my signature. I'm all natural now...


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2014)

How's it going ladies? My hair has definitely grown in the front...not so much in the back. IDK why. *shrug* My hair is healthy though. I dusted earlier this year about 1/4" off. Think I will do another 1/4" after my December flat iron/final lc for the year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2014)

I have about 4 inches that need to go. If I chop it all at once I will be grazing apl. That's a year of growth for me  My second option is to do 4 mini trims (1 inch) every few months so that I at least maintain my current length. Im aplish/bsb right now. Once the setback is fixed and grown out I will be a happy camper


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 25, 2014)

My hair is growing ok.  I gained back the 1-2 inches that was trimmed off at the end of May.  No more heavy trimming for me for awhile.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 25, 2014)

Welp, I measured my hair. 9 inches. I'm in my usual 3 inches a year track lol. My three year anniversary was this past April.  However, I did have to get 1 1/2 inches cut off so at least I got that back.  But it's healthy which is all that counts. I'm actually enjoying it at this length.


----------



## ronie (Aug 26, 2014)

My nape finally made APL. My hair measures 9 inches most places. The crown however is 11 inches, Andy edges are only 6 inches. The front is 10. My crown grows so fast.  I actually trim it more often, because that section has a looser curl, and the strands are much finer. It still ends up being longer. I am really enjoying the length right now. 
I gave twist extensions a shot , but my edges were not having it. After less than 3 weeks I noticed my right widow pick balding out. The braider did not twist tight at alllll, at all. But the friction from the twist on my edges just broke the hair off. Thank god I caught it on time. So extensions are out. I will just have to up the protein and continue to wear my hair out. I am thinking about maybe going some cornrows in the front next time with the extensions. That way my edges will be out and free from friction.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

My front bang area is around 14". Right side is 13, left side is 12 (as usual an inch shorter). Meanwhile the back is still hovering at 11 to 12". WTF? So I'm still BSB/BSL. I hit that milestone back in December! Switch the front with the back and I'd be MBL right now! haha Whatever man. 

ronie, you should just wear pinned up styles just to keep the back off your shirt/collar. Then let it down on weekends. I might try a weave during the holidays. I want more growth/retention.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

faithVA how's your hair?

Prettymetty Was the setback from the recent salon visit?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if my hair has grown much. I will have to do a lc in December bc I'm not applying heat so that should help some. Also I have been keeping away from the scissors! I just really hate the slow growth. I do use my NJoy oil, take hairfinity when I remember and invert which all three help me tremendously.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2014)

Froreal3 my ends were already overprocessed from dyeing it last December. Dh put dye on the whole strand instead of the roots only...so my hair wasn't strong enough to withstand all that yanking during my rollerset. It breaks my heart that a year worth of growth has to be trimmed off. 

Here is a pic of the damage in the front. I have short pieces all over ; (


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Froreal3;20485449[/USER]]faithVA how's your hair?
> 
> Prettymetty Was the setback from the recent salon visit?



I really don't know. I feel like I'm treading water. I will do a roller set at the end of September just to have a progress pick. I will determine after that what I will do with it. More than likely I will just keep it in twist or flat twist just to keep myself from obsessing over it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Froreal3 my ends were already overprocessed from dyeing it last December. Dh put dye on the whole strand instead of the roots only...so my hair wasn't strong enough to withstand all that yanking during my rollerset. It breaks my heart that a year worth of growth has to be trimmed off.
> 
> Here is a pic of the damage in the front. I have short pieces all over ; (



Sorry about the setback.   Don't worry Prettymetty, you will get back.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Froreal3 my ends were already overprocessed from dyeing it last December. Dh put dye on the whole strand instead of the roots only...so my hair wasn't strong enough to withstand all that yanking during my rollerset. It breaks my heart that a year worth of growth has to be trimmed off.
> 
> Here is a pic of the damage in the front. I have short pieces all over ; (



Sorry to hear about your setback. Start a fresh since you have trimmed off the damage and make sure you are babying your hair. Have you done protein treatments followed by moisture?  Can you do a protective style to hide your hair for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback. Start a fresh since you have trimmed off the damage and make sure you are babying your hair. Have you done protein treatments followed by moisture?  Can you do a protective style to hide your hair for a while.



I am wearing wigs for the next month or so. I have a heavy protein (Nexxus Emergencee), but I haven't done a treatment yet. Im thinking I will do my Emergencee once a month until my hair feels normal again


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been in flat twist extensions for 2 weeks. I washed last night. Not a lot of growth but some. I can tell when I try to wear my flat twists in an updo. 

I need to keep my nape tucked away because it ends up being SSK city. I have had to clip a lot of it off so it is really short. 

I think using extensions for two weeks at a time is a good strategy to get me through the rest of the year. It is enough to give me a break but not so long that I miss my hair. It also allows me to see even incremental growth. 

I will put in extension at the end of next week and wear them for two weeks and then back to my hair. 

I wish I could find a really, really, really short natural wig.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 6, 2014)

I saw a YT video a while ago where the vlogger was suffering from crown breakage. She cut the crown down to 2-3 inches and then babied that area. 

I went partway - cut the crown but I've been lazy and haven't been babying the area. But it does seem healthier and I'm experiencing less breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've been in flat twist extensions for 2 weeks. I washed last night. Not a lot of growth but some. I can tell when I try to wear my flat twists in an updo.
> 
> I need to keep my nape tucked away because it ends up being SSK city. I have had to clip a lot of it off so it is really short.
> 
> I think using extensions for two weeks at a time is a good strategy to get me through the rest of the year. It is enough to give me a break but not so long that I miss my hair. It also allows me to see even incremental growth.


The two to three week PS reggi works great for me as well with crochet. Take down is friday and leave it free to play in til sunday then it goes back up. Seen good growth retention this way.  Hope it works for you too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Still slowly slow growing. My hair is currently in a sew in so I don't have to complain about my non existant growth lol. Out of sight out of mind. I'm still oiling m YT scalp with my NJoy oil and when I remember to take my Hairfinity.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2014)

My hair is still in plaits. I wear a wig when I leave the house, but when I am home I just wear a satin bonnet. I miss wearing my hair out. After my next wash day I plan to wear buns daily. I need to learn how to style my hair. I have mastered the bun, but there are so many other beautiful styles I want to try. I stay on youtube watching tutorials


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Still have my sew-in in. I'm proud of myself because today makes 3 weeks. I usually get bored and take it down after 2 lol. I'm really having fun with this install and love all my flexirod results every time. I may wash my hair tonight and set it again or just rock the natural wave pattern it has. I'm hoping that my installs until the end of the year gives me some gr8 retention! Even though I'm a slow grower I will get there. Oh and I've been applying my NJoy oil almost every night.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I'm celebrating my 3rd year hair anniversary this month. And in that total time, I have gone from NL to BSB. I'm happy that I'm finally getting closer to my next goal, but seriously, 3 years?? Feels like it's been more like 10  At the rate I'm going, it'll probably take another 2 years to get to my final goal of MBL. Oh well


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been doing the MOST since June and I'm only getting approximately 1/2 inch a month...this pisses me off! I know my growth would be a lot less without all of the hoops I'm jumping through, but I was just hoping that with all the vitamins, low manipulation, DC, protein treatments, massages, baggying, oils, sulfur, Ayurveda, Paltas, positive thinking, and praying that Im doing I would be getting more than the average 1/2 inch!  Vent over...back to positive thinking!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 29, 2014)

My hair is in a phase of growing in thick. Jbco got that started. November will be three years for me too and I am nowhere near where I would've been had I not had so many horrible setbacks and grow slow on top of it. My hair is still recovering but I know I will get my long luscious locks eventually.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

I am finally at the tail end of my setback and starting to see some progress. I had lost a lot of inches in the back. Friday I pulled out my banana clip and can get the back into a banana clip and tuck it so it looks decent. That is encouraging. I will test it out again in December. 

Due to health issues and stress my hair seemed to have stopped growing for a phase. Perhaps I was in that thickening phase because my hair is definitely denser. I mentioned to my SO that my hair was growing and he said, I could have told you that. It was news to me  

I'm going to keep my hair tucked away in flat twist and twists for the fall and winter so I can have a nice reveal in the spring. For now I want length for ease of styling. I'm no longer really interested if it reaches any particular length goal. If I can get my hair into an easy, healthy bun I am good.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I've been doing the MOST since June and I'm only getting approximately 1/2 inch a month...this pisses me off! I know my growth would be a lot less without all of the hoops I'm jumping through, but I was just hoping that with all the vitamins, low manipulation, DC, protein treatments, massages, baggying, oils, sulfur, Ayurveda, Paltas, positive thinking, and praying that Im doing I would be getting more than the average 1/2 inch!  Vent over...back to positive thinking!



You sound like me!  Lol

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am finally at the tail end of my setback and starting to see some progress. I had lost a lot of inches in the back. Friday I pulled out my banana clip and can get the back into a banana clip and tuck it so it looks decent. That is encouraging. I will test it out again in December.  Due to health issues and stress my hair seemed to have stopped growing for a phase. Perhaps I was in that thickening phase because my hair is definitely denser. I mentioned to my SO that my hair was growing and he said, I could have told you that. It was news to me   I'm going to keep my hair tucked away in flat twist and twists for the fall and winter so I can have a nice reveal in the spring. For now I want length for ease of styling. I'm no longer really interested if it reaches any particular length goal. If I can get my hair into an easy, healthy bun I am good.


  that's all I want too!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey ladies. Anyone else _not_ excited about lcs in December?


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a questions for the slow growers. I know that the average hair growth is 1/2 per month and then other extreme or less extreme growers could be an inch or 1/4 an inch. 

Do you feel it is slow growing or a retention issue.

My aunty has been natural for 15 years now and her hair of course when stretched is ear length but it seems like it never grows at all. I notice that she manipulates her hair a lot into tight braids and also combs her hair dry and hair is always coming out so I think it is a retention issue. She swears no African hair is slow growing. Of course, I tell her that's a generalisation. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else not excited about lcs in December?



I'm not necessarily excited. Just wanting it out of the way. I've avoided length checks since March to avoid disappointment. My hair is growing and I am retaining, I just have no idea how much. For  December just trying to get to a length where I can do two flat twist easily and then for the spring a decent puff.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else not excited about lcs in December?



I'm not! Are you straightening or blowing your hair out to LC?  



almond eyes said:


> I have a questions for the slow growers. I know that the average hair growth is 1/2 per month and then other extreme or less extreme growers could be an inch or 1/4 an inch.  Do you feel it is slow growing or a retention issue.  My aunty has been natural for 15 years now and her hair of course when stretched is ear length but it seems like it never grows at all. I notice that she manipulates her hair a lot into tight braids and also combs her hair dry and hair is always coming out so I think it is a retention issue. She swears no African hair is slow growing. Of course, I tell her that's a generalisation.  Best, Almond Eyes



Your Aunts case sounds like retention.  She doesn't seem to have a good hair regimen. I feel that if your hair regimen is at least 80-90% on point and you're not seeing the results in inches, your probably a slow grower.  Most individuals on healthy hair journeys at least on this hair board are doing what it takes to retain.  The fact that they may get only 3-4 inches in a year in most cases is do to genetics and being a slow grower.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 13, 2014)

almond eyes
I only grow 1/4-1/3in per year. I've also had problems with horrible chops/trims, braiding gone wrong, impatient detangling mishaps etc. So in my case it was/is both.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 13, 2014)

My hair is not growing anywhere near fast enough for me but it is growing.  I am not really doing official length checks but I took a pic on May 10th right after my BC and I have taken another one every month around the 10th just to see any progress.  I know it's getting longer but it doesn't look any different to me until I look at the pics.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Since I'm transitioning, I have been able to accurately track my growth. It's been about 14 months since my last relaxer and I almost have 4.5" of virgin hair. This is depressing.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Oct 14, 2014)

pearlific1 I'm similar to you 10 months post and only 3.5-4in of growth. I want to end my transition at APL. This is going to be a loooooong transition


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else _not_ excited about lcs in December?



My hair has grown about 3 inches since last year and I have retained it all. Yeah I had some breakage this year, but it hasn't really affected my retention or my hemline. Thank God for layers. 
I guess I am a little excited


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yea.  Boo for LCs. I haven't had significant breakage and can say in the last 12 months grew 3 inches. I also keep it dusted cuz fine hair splits so easily.  So had to lose some length for that or risk only keeping 2" from heavy breakage.

So yea. Boo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I'm not! Are you straightening or blowing your hair out to LC?



charmtreese I don't really want to.  I may flat iron just to wear my hair semi straight for a couple days and do a twist out on flat ironed hair. That always comes out cute.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Since I'm transitioning, I have been able to accurately track my growth. It's been about 14 months since my last relaxer and I almost have 4.5" of virgin hair. This is depressing.



pearlific1 Girl I feel you. I have started to up my protein intake and start taking iron. I don't eat meat, so I'm pretty sure I'm deficient.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 14, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> pearlific1 I'm similar to you 10 months post and only 3.5-4in of growth. I want to end my transition at APL. This is going to be a loooooong transition



TheNDofUO I have the same plan. My calculations tell me that I have a little over 2 more years of transitioning. I highly doubt I will make it that long 




Froreal3 said:


> pearlific1 Girl I feel you. I have started to up my protein intake and start taking iron. I don't eat meat, so I'm pretty sure I'm deficient.



Froreal3 I generally eat a well rounded diet and take vitamins regularly. Nothing helps for me. It's simply genetics. erplexed


----------



## Mische (Oct 15, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Since I'm transitioning, I have been able to accurately track my growth. It's been about 14 months since my last relaxer and I almost have 4.5" of virgin hair. This is depressing.



Pearlific TheNDofUO Just had to chime in and say I understand the struggle.  As a fellow transitioner (26mos post) it's a bit disheartening to be able to track every inch of your new growth and know for sure that you are in fact dealing with slow growth and not just poor retention. I have 10" in most places, but in some front spots I'm still at 8-9". Like... what? Admittedly, this is one reason I chose to transition so long. I'm [not so] secretly worried I will chop and then be dealing with slow growth AND retention issues as I learn my new hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

It's not much but I can finally wash my hair in 6 sections. I accept any progress. At the beginning of the year I had to just wash it loose since it was so short. Maybe by the spring, I can wash in 4 sections. I will stay optimistic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It's not much but I can finally wash my hair in 6 sections. I accept any progress. At the beginning of the year I had to just wash it loose since it was so short. Maybe by the spring, I can wash in 4 sections. I will stay optimistic.



What do you mean "ain't much"? That's some gr8 strides and progress.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What do you mean "ain't much"? That's some gr8 strides and progress.



Ok. Thank You  

I've been struggling so long I don't know what is progress or not. I keep second guessing myself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Ok. Thank You
> 
> I've been struggling so long I don't know what is progress or not. I keep second guessing myself.



I know it's hard but don't second guess yourself. When you have progress own it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair has grown about 3 inches since last year and I have retained it all. Yeah I had some breakage this year, but it hasn't really affected my retention or my hemline. Thank God for layers.
> I guess I am a little excited



My October trim ended up being around 2 inches. She took 2 from the back and redid my layers. So my retention for '14 is a whopping 1 inch 

Since then I have been massaging my scalp almost daily and I apply mn twice a week. My growth rate has tripled in the last few weeks 

Idk if it's the massages, the mn, vitamins or just a post trim growth spurt, but I am happy!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm millimetering my way to neck length. This month I was able to tell I had growth when I put in my twist. I'm ready for my year end pics.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 15, 2014)

mine is slow growing...always has been

ever since my chemo ended in april of this year...my hair is still 1/2 short at the top and 1 inch in the back...slow growing...as always... this has been the slowest. i would average 1/2 every other month. now i don't know what's going on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my official length check for 2014. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braid my hair back down and continue to wig it. 



View attachment 288399


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

fatimablush said:


> mine is slow growing...always has been
> 
> ever since my chemo ended in april of this year...my hair is still 1/2 short at the top and 1 inch in the back...slow growing...as always... this has been the slowest. i would average 1/2 every other month. now i don't know what's going on.



Congratulations on finishing chemo. I hope all is well. It can take quite some time for all of the chemo drugs to leave your system. Hopefully things will be back on track soon.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2014)

Right now I'm alternating Megatek and my Liquid gold sulfur oil. I can finally see growth and love the feeling of hair on my shoulders. I have never experienced this with my own hair. I keep falling off of inversion. I think I need to do it earlier in the day instead of before bed. It works for me. Next year I'm trying MN mixed in my green magic cream. I don't like my Njoy vitamins the taste and smell makes me gag. I hope I can finish this bottle. May go back to Manetabolism not sure yet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Right now I'm alternating Megatek and my Liquid gold sulfur oil. I can finally see growth and love the feeling of hair on my shoulders. I have never experienced this with my own hair. I keep falling off of inversion. I think I need to do it earlier in the day instead of before bed. It works for me. Next year I'm trying MN mixed in my green magic cream. I don't like my Njoy vitamins the taste and smell makes me gag. I hope I can finish this bottle. May go back to Manetabolism not sure yet.



Babygrowth I'm doing the same thing with Megatek and NJoy oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow you had great retention this year!!

I feel kinda lazy to do a lc this year.  I haven't done a real one since July. And we know as slow growers, 5 and 6 months can mean about 1 to 1.5 inches if I retained everything.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> HairPleezeGrow you had great retention this year!!
> 
> I feel kinda lazy to do a lc this year.  I haven't done a real one since July. And we know as slow growers, 5 and 6 months can mean about 1 to 1.5 inches if I retained everything.



Thanks girl! And yes I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> HairPleezeGrow you had great retention this year!!
> 
> I feel kinda lazy to do a lc this year.  I haven't done a real one since July. And we know as slow growers, 5 and 6 months can mean about 1 to 1.5 inches if I retained everything.



I know  you weren't talking to me but I thought just this today. Wth point is there to do a lc when nothing dramatic happens? I think i kept 2" this  whole year. Being fine haired on top like hpg said means  frequent trimming too so progress is...well... sad


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I know  you weren't talking to me but I thought just this today. Wth point is there to do a lc when nothing dramatic happens? I think i kept 2" this  whole year. Being fine haired on top like hpg said means  frequent trimming too so progress is...well... sad



Girl I know!  DarkJoy we might as well just do it once a year. It really is pointless. I think last year I retained 4 inches and that is with a bunch of "assistance" (sulfur and other bandwagons). I haven't retained nearly as much as I did last year. Probably two inches as well.  I'm fine haired too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

^^I agree. I haven't done any length checks this year. I will take pics at the end of the year but won't be measuring at all. Just going to compare starting pic with ending pic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

This year really flew by. I learned a lot about my hair and I figured out a simple regimen that works. Now I just need to find my Holy Grail Dc. I need something with moisture and protein that detangles my hair. Any suggestions?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This year really flew by. I learned a lot about my hair and I figured out a simple regimen that works. Now I just need to find my Holy Grail Dc. I need something with moisture and protein that detangles my hair. Any suggestions?



Look into HQ dcs. They are pretty amazing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks sis! The ingredients look amazing on the Go Deep Intense Moisture Dc. Unfortunately the site is closed until after New Year's due to an overflow of Xmas orders... I can't wait to try it out


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm the queen of slow growing hair but I have to credit myself that this second time around being journey I have learned patience and not to compare my progress to others...I focus more on learning my hair and addressing the issues that I have with my hair...this helps the time to fly and I don't focus on the length as much anymore. For example, now my main concern with my hair is definition and moisture so I don't even worry about growth because I know it will come along eventually.


----------



## snoop (Dec 24, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm the queen of slow growing hair but I have to credit myself that this second time around being journey I have learned patience and not to compare my progress to others...I focus more on learning my hair and addressing the issues that I have with my hair...this helps the time to fly and I don't focus on the length as much anymore. For example, now my main concern with my hair is definition and moisture so I don't even worry about growth because I know it will come along eventually.



It's funny that you mention that because I've been less focused on length and more on health as well. I feel like this year I've come even closer to finding the right combination of products for my hair.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 25, 2014)

So these are my LC pics comparing last year to my latest TU a few days ago. I gained some length but I would have to say it's more health and thickness that I received. My length may not be where I want it to be but, honestly, that's okay. I've accepted that I'm a slow grower so this doesn't really bother me. Health before length anyway, right?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

We should keep this thread going.

I'm noticing a little growth each time I retwist my hair. I'm happy about that because it means it's getting easier and faster to style my hair.

For now I've found that styling my hair the exact same way for a month or two at a time helps me keep my sanity.

What's going on with every one else?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm still keeping my hair stretched at all times. I get my hair done at the salon about once a month and each time I see a little more growth. I got a good growth spurt after my trim in October. 

I won't be doing another major trim again until June. Until then I will do monthly search and destroys.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> We should keep this thread going.
> 
> I'm noticing a little growth each time I retwist my hair. I'm happy about that because it means it's getting easier and faster to style my hair.
> 
> ...



Really got serious about my vitamins and adding just one more.  Also trying that  green magic as a topical growth aid. Idk if its working but my hair sure feels nice


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

Since I am not using permanent hair color this year it'll be harder to track my growth. I will use measuring tape for now. Once I get a length check shirt I can track my growth that way.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm alternating Green Magic or NJoy oil with MN every other day. Protein intake has increased via protein shakes, my multi vitamin w/iron, using diatomaceous Earth for silica, been doing protein treatments every two weeks, keeping my hair in twists for two weeks rather than taking down each week, moisturizing/sealing my twists, and wearing wigs every. If all this doesn't help me retain, then I don't know...

I will monitor my hair to see if the protein treatments are doing any good, or should I cut down to once a month. So far, it's been about a month and I haven't seen any ill effects.

What is everyone up to?


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

I started the year washing my every 2 weeks, but my scalp is not having that AT ALL. I am back to once a week. I also started drying my hair as opposed to air drying. I don't know, but I feel my high porosity hair is not liking too much water exposure. I started taking phytophanere hair vitamins. I added sundown a garlic pills to combat shedding. 
I try to stick to my staple products ( APB, silk dreams and PBN). I am cowashing/co cleansing more. For 2 years I was bent on shampooing (sulfate) weekly. I decided to only shampoo monthly. 
Now that my hair is longer, I bun instead of wearing my hair out. I only wear it out on date nights with hubby. I mostly put it in a ponytail, braid the hair and use a pin to tuck the ends in. 
So far so good. No major shedding due to the vitamins, I feel like my hair is a bit longer than it was in December when I flat ironed although I didn't measure. My bun is looking and feeling fuller every week. 
Last but not least: as part of a weight loss regimen I have been drinking half my weight in water daily ( 80 oz). I ve lost 10 lbs since I started (now 150lbs) but I still drink the same amount of water. I have also been juicing daily using fresh fruits, vegetables and protein powder. I have not had a bottle of soda in 6 weeks. I used to drink 2-3 bottles of sprite or coke a day. 
This year is the year of truth for me. I want to be BSL grazing MBL by year end and 130lbs by July. 
I want another baby, and I cannot afford it with my current body, loll.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

So I've started drinking protein shakes daily and Naked Green Machine smoothie along with a bottle of water every morning. I love the energy it gives me. I'm working out daily like yoga or yoga and something else to keep my body loose and mind calm. Hopefully all this helps hair growth. She's doing good tho. Loves Megatek and sulfur mixed but later in the year I will try MN sulfur mix.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> So I've started drinking protein shakes daily and Naked Green Machine smoothie along with a bottle of water every morning. I love the energy it gives me. I'm working out daily like yoga or yoga and something else to keep my body loose and mind calm. Hopefully all this helps hair growth. She's doing good tho. Loves Megatek and sulfur mixed but later in the year I will try MN sulfur mix.


  I've been drinking carrot juice.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I've been drinking carrot juice.



Girl, I tried it and almost died! I love to eat them but drinking them  lol!


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, I tried it and almost died! I love to eat them but drinking them  lol!


Babygrowth
Lollll.  You tell no lie about that carrot juice. I love raw or cooked carrots. I eat the baby carrots straight from the bag as snacks. That juice though just tastes plain nasty, lollll. I stopped drinking the naked green juice because it is full of sugar. That was not helping my weight loss, so that's why I started making my own green smoothies.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

ronie said:


> Babygrowth
> Lollll.  You tell no lie about that carrot juice. I love raw or cooked carrots. I eat the baby carrots straight from the bag as snacks. That juice though just tastes plain nasty, lollll. I stopped drinking the naked green juice because it is full of sugar. That was not helping my weight loss, so that's why I started making my own green smoothies.



Lol girl  and you're right about the green juice. I just love it sooo much! When I get a nutribullet I will try to let them go!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, I tried it and almost died! I love to eat them but drinking them  lol!


  I like the one by Bolthouse. It's 100% with nothing added. It actually taste pretty good. Other brands were not good. I eat baby carrots with hummus too. I eat those daily. I ran out of protein powder, but I have been drink a protein drink from Bolthouse, but I think the powder is more economical. I am starting to eat fish three times a week too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm getting my hair done today  My growth has sped up quite a bit from daily scalp massages and mn 3 times a week. I do a search and destroy once a month and I will dust my own hair every 3 months.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm getting my hair done today  My growth has sped up quite a bit from daily scalp massages and mn 3 times a week. I do a search and destroy once a month and I will dust my own hair every 3 months.



Cant wait to see your blowout tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

Today's blowout. My short layers are growing super fast, but the longer layers look the same. I am really close to bsl


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I like the one by Bolthouse. It's 100% with nothing added. It actually taste pretty good. Other brands were not good. I eat baby carrots with hummus too. I eat those daily. I ran out of protein powder, but I have been drink a protein drink from Bolthouse, but I think the powder is more economical. I am starting to eat fish three times a week too.



I tried that one and didn't like it because it wasn't sweet enough! Lol  if I'm not eating donuts and honey buns anymore I need some sort of sweet. Don't judge me! I should try it again. I can always find that on sale but not my Naked juice go figure. I was looking into this fish and flax oil supplement by Rainbow light. I'm going to order it this weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I tried that one and didn't like it because it wasn't sweet enough! Lol  if I'm not eating donuts and honey buns anymore I need some sort of sweet. Don't judge me! I should try it again. I can always find that on sale but not my Naked juice go figure. I was looking into this fish and flax oil supplement by Rainbow light. I'm going to order it this weekend.


  I have my sugar moments during my cycle. I'm not trying to lose weight, but just trying to eat a little better and keep the weight off. I'm getting too old to just go on a sugar rampage, or just blatantly eat crap all of the time. I'm getting sick of my hair again. I don't like that I can't enjoy it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I've been drinking carrot juice.




What's carrot juice supposed to do?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I have my sugar moments during my cycle. I'm not trying to lose weight, but just trying to eat a little better and keep the weight off. I'm getting too old to just go on a sugar rampage, or just blatantly eat crap all of the time. I'm getting sick of my hair again. I don't like that I can't enjoy it.



I know what you mean. I'm finally getting to a place where I can enjoy my hair but the fear of losing all of this progress I made is overwhelming. I'm sorry that your hair is acting up. It won't last forever.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's carrot juice supposed to do?



Make your hair grow. I Learned about it from tressedforsucess on YouTube. I think that's her name


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> Make your hair grow. I Learned about it from tressedforsucess on YouTube. I think that's her name



So do you have to drink it or can you just eat carrots? I guess its supposed to be the beta-carotene in carrots?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's carrot juice supposed to do?


  I don't know! Lol they say it keeps the skin tight and none of us are getting any younger!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So do you have to drink it or can you just eat carrots? I guess its supposed to be the beta-carotene in carrots?


  yes you are correct, but I just drink it. I like eating carrots, but not daily. It you take in a lot it will give you a nice glow, but if you are extreme with it, your skin will turn orange.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

ronie we have the same hair and body goals. I'm actually giving myself until September to get to 130. My youngest will be 2... I aint having no mo so this baby weight gotta go. Excuse the rachetness


----------



## ronie (Jan 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ronie we have the same hair and body goals. I'm actually giving myself until September to get to 130. My youngest will be 2... I aint having no mo so this baby weight gotta go. Excuse the rachetness



You did well for 4 kids. I only have one so I have no room for extra lbs. I have a family reunion/cousin wedding in July in Florida. That's why I am pushing for 130 by then. Otherwise September ( husby s birthday) would have been the goal month too. It's also the time we want to start trying again. We can do this. We ll push each other. We gotta bump the weight loss and hair care thread.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah let's keep each other on track. We don't have a 2015 weight/hair challenge so I guess we can just keep the old one going. 

I got a new glass scale today. It's a lot more user froendly than my body fat scale


----------



## Barbara (Jan 30, 2015)

My hair type is 4a/b, and I noticed that products that contain castor oil have helped me to retain length.


----------



## snoop (Jan 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Yeah let's keep each other on track. We don't have a 2015 weight/hair challenge so I guess we can just keep the old one going.
> 
> I got a new glass scale today. It's a lot more user froendly than my body fat scale



ronie Prettymetty
There is one.  I just can't put in the link from my phone. Good luck to you both!  I'm sure you'll rock your challenge.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do we have a 2015 thread yet? This disabled sesrch is messing with my groove.


----------



## snoop (Feb 2, 2015)

apemay1969 said:


> Do we have a 2015 thread yet? This disabled sesrch is messing with my groove.



I don't remember seeing one.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

Still slowly growing over here.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Did a dust/trim of about an inch all around. I feel like cutting slightly more.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

When my roots revert it feels like I'm doing a relaxer stretch. The roots are thick, the ends appear thin and my hair seems shorter than it was when I first got it done. 

So basically I can't tell if my hair has grown


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm still growing over here. Looking forward to my end of month check in.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think I'm a particularly slow grower, but I've incorporated green tea rinses as I've read (Google it) something in green tea stimulates the follicles resulting in hair growth.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2015)

I have actually been growing faster than normal... I measured my undyed roots and my hair has grown nearly 2 inches this year  

I have been trimming away all my progress so it's bittersweet.  I will stop trimming once all the straight ends are gone.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey ladies.  I am still slowly growing. Summer is around the corner so I'm looking forward to a growth spurt.

How is everyone?  What are your summer hair plans?


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm still slowly growing.  At the end of June 2014 I had between 9-10 inches of hair.  Currently I have between 13-14 inches of hair.  Certainly not the average 1/2 inch a month.  With my bang area growing the slowest, I've retained only 3 inches in that area since last June. Most other areas on my head have retained aprox. 4-4.5 inches. With the crown growing the fastest. Needless to say, I have trimmed occasionally...a totally of maybe 1 - 2 Inches. Breakage is not an issue, so I'm sure my retention is not a problem.  I take growth vitamins, use growth aids, message nightly, protective style, baggie, DC weekly, low manipulation style, use heat only 1-2 a year... and so on.  Therefore I was expecting a little more in the growth department.  I plan to do my final measurement at the end of this month on straightened hair, maybe a miracle will happen and I will grow an inch this month!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm still slowly growing here. I've found a good rhythm with my regimen and my hair is looking better than earlier in the year. I haven't used heat for about a year, and although I've just bought a new blow drier and flat iron, I don't plan to use them on myself for at least another year. 

I have done a couple of 'coil by coil' dustings, one trim where I chopped the ends of some twists. And a severe S+D where I got rid of some wispy strands near my crown. The dustings and trim probably total about 1 inch.

After that (early May), my crown felt at a standstill but the other parts are slightly longer than they were in January, so that's something.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 5, 2015)

I did a light dusting the last day of the full moon (yes, I am calling in all superstitions, supernaturals and divine interventions).  I have noticed my hair growing a tad faster these days since I've been consistently exercising.  I assume my metabolism has sped up some.  My grey roots have been showing crazy lately.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2015)

I did a search and destroy last week on a beneficial trim day. My next dusting will be some time next month.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey yall! I'm back! Still growing slow but I've picked up some thickness which is awesome. I trimmed my hair on June 17 which was the summer solstice for root work so I'm sure I will get a spurt soon. I have to get back into inversion and I have been paying more attention to my intake and exercise.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

I have somewhat fallen off of the healthy eating bandwagon.  I'm still trying to eat clean, but I stopped logging my food. 

I started a new supplement for my liver (milk thistle). Hopefully it helps with my overall metabolism (including hair growth).

I haven't been to the gym in a while since I'm wearing my hair straight. I do massage my scalp daily and I invert a few times a week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 30, 2015)

My growth rate truly makes me sad  I have changed my diet, taken supplements,  done massages, inversions and even applied topical growth aids... I still have only grown 2 inches this year. And after my 2 trims I am the same length that I was in January 

On the bright side most of my thin damaged ends are gone.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm officially transitioning and doing what I can to not only retain length but grow my hair faster.  Taking biotin this past summer was a disaster for me so I'm researching other supplements that can help with hair growth.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My growth rate truly makes me sad  I have changed my diet, taken supplements,  done massages, inversions and even applied topical growth aids... I still have only grown 2 inches this year. And after my 2 trims I am the same length that I was in January
> 
> On the bright side most of my thin damaged ends are gone.


At least you are almost BSL. 

Have you tried taking any probiotics. Perhaps your body just needs a boost.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2015)

@faithVA I have thought about probiotics. First I need a cleanse/detox. After my cleanse I will start probiotics. Do you have any suggestions as far as the brands?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 1, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> I'm officially transitioning and doing what I can to not only retain length but grow my hair faster.  Taking biotin this past summer was a disaster for me so I'm researching other supplements that can help with hair growth.


What made biotin a disaster for you, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @faithVA I have thought about probiotics. First I need a cleanse/detox. After my cleanse I will start probiotics. Do you have any suggestions as far as the brands?


You don't need to do a cleanse or detox first. Start now and do them during your cleanse/detox. 

I don't have a brand but you want to get as many strains as possible with as many cultures as possible. I am using one that is a minimum of 10 strains with 30 billion cultures. You may not need that much. I'm older and also have some health issues. I'm currently using Ultima Flora. I just started though so I haven't used it long enough to say if it works better than other brands.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> What made biotin a disaster for you, if you don't mind sharing?



@Cattypus1
Horrible, horrible, horrible breakouts on my face in the form of cystic acne.  Its good for my hair but horrible for my skin.  I stuck it out hoping that my body would get used to it but it never happened.  I drank a gallon of water per day so that wasn't it...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 3, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> @Cattypus1
> Horrible, horrible, horrible breakouts on my face in the form of cystic acne.  Its good for my hair but horrible for my skin.  I stuck it out hoping that my body would get used to it but it never happened.  I drank a gallon of water per day so that wasn't it...


Thanks for the information. Do you know if you were allergic to it or was that some commonly know side effect?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you know if you were allergic to it or was that some commonly know side effect?



It can be a side effect for some, but probably not most.  I'm definitely sensitive to it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been using liquid gold oil for almost a month. The smell is pretty strong, but it goes away after a few hours. My roots are so soft so it's hard to tell if I have any new growth. I will do a pull test when I wash my hair again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2015)

Just slowly growing over here. I'm at least retaining and will end the year at a good point. 

I was hoping to have a good portion of my hair be SL by December but I think it will only be my name. I think I have at least 6 more months of the New Year before I'm close to that goal.

Just doing the same ol thing: Keeping my scalp hydrated, oiling my scalp and keeping my hair tucked away.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I am a slow grower also.

Hair type:  4b

Long hair as a child:  No, SL,  APL with a curl lol

Some issues : wearing too tight braids, & weaves,  over processed relaxers. All styling was done by licensed stylists

I have been on my journey since 2012 when I had my relaxed ends cut off.  However,  notice that I had a lot of breaking and shedding from braids and weaves. Did not have a good or consistent regimen

Hair damaged at beginning of journey:  Yes

How will I turn it around:  I  am starting a new HHJ with Breon of Reniece and Co. She trimmed my hair this month and will braid it next month. I plan to exercise regularly, take a multivitamin and drink more water. I will be using Njoy's  hair oil. I am currently NL,  hoping to graze APL by the end of 2016.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been consistently using liquid gold oil for a month. I don't know if it grew any faster, but it definitely shed less. That is a win for me. I need thickness more than length right now


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 3, 2015)

My hair reach just below cbl at year 2.5 and pretty much stopped there , haven't even reached full apl yet


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 3, 2015)

CharlieEcho said:


> My hair reach just below cbl at year 2.5 and pretty much stopped there , haven't even reached full apl yet


I feel the same way. I have been stuck at the same length and I wasn't have a lot of hair shedding or anything like that. My hair is only an inch longer than it was last year at this time.  I'm hoping this new journey makes some kind of difference. I can't say it's like watching paint dry because paint dries faster than my hair grows lol.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Ladies,
Have any of you taken Viviscal?  I started last month and decided to go ahead and do an Amazon subscription for them for a few months.  I also started moisturizing my hair every day with distilled water and aloe vera juice + whatever moisturizing product I'm using at the time and have noticed a HUGE difference in the appearance of my hair.  My twists are actually plump and shiny.  I'm hoping this will curb breakage and up retention.  Working out speeds up my metabloism so I'm going to do my best to keep it up.  Like many of you, I'm lucky if I retain an inch or two a year.  However, I have noticed my hair getting fuller, so maybe that's a plus.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm thinking about doing sulfur again. I saw a lot of growth/retention then. I just hate the smell, even with the "scented" stuff like NJoy's oil. I've been increasing my protein intake. Currently its at about 80 grams a day. I hope to find a way to get in at least 20 more grams per day. Might look into those Quest bars again. Last time I had them I got them from Amazon and they were stale.  Maybe I should just get them from Vitamin Shoppe or GNC. I hope to retain 3 to four inches next year.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 3, 2015)

IronButterfly said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Have any of you taken Viviscal?  I started last month and decided to go ahead and do an Amazon subscription for them for a few months.  I also started moisturizing my hair every day with distilled water and aloe vera juice + whatever moisturizing product I'm using at the time and have noticed a HUGE difference in the appearance of my hair.  My twists are actually plump and shiny.  I'm hoping this will curb breakage and up retention.  Working out speeds up my metabloism so I'm going to do my best to keep it up.  Like many of you, I'm lucky if I retain an inch or two a year.  However, I have noticed my hair getting fuller, so maybe that's a plus.


I'm taking Viviscal now ,  they said give it 6 mos to see thickness. Only on my first month so I can't really give any feedback. Hopefully,  I can keep it up,  I'm not good at taking pills.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have discovered that I'm not really a slow grower, I have been a slow retainer.  In the last year and a half as a natural, I've jumped on more than a couple of bandwagons and spent a small fortune on my hair doing this and that. I think the long and short of it is for me is doing something good to my hair all the time. I don't particularly benefit from " protective" styling nor am I suffering from over manipulation. I don't see bits of hair in the sink or on the floor and I'm good with that. Sorry for the long-winded book but I just had to share that. I'll bet there are others who are not really slow growers either. Is there a slow retainers thread?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have discovered that I'm not really a slow grower, I have been a slow retainer.  In the last year and a half as a natural, I've jumped on more than a couple of bandwagons and spent a small fortune on my hair doing this and that. I think the long and short of it is for me is doing something good to my hair all the time. I don't particularly benefit from " protective" styling nor am I suffering from over manipulation. I don't see bits of hair in the sink or on the floor and I'm good with that. Sorry for the long-winded book but I just had to share that. I'll bet there are others who are not really slow growers either. Is there a slow retainers thread?


You do have a point. Like you, I don't see a lot of hair shedding (except from extensions). I don't stick to regimens,  growth aids or anything long enough to see any results. But I still don't think I grow anywhere near a half inch month so  I slow grower and retainer?  Confused.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> You do have a point. Like you, I don't see a lot of hair shedding (except from extensions). I don't stick to regimens,  growth aids or anything long enough to see any results. But I still don't think I grow anywhere near a half inch month so  I slow grower and retainer?  Confused.


Half an inch is tiny, you may not be able to tell until several months have passed especially if you don't have a clear demarcation line.  It was easier to see the actual growth when I was relaxed.  I've been taking pictures to chart my growth since before I bc-ed.  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2015)

I am so tempted to lighten a small area so that I can monitor my growth rate. I really want to grow 6 inches next year


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Half an inch is tiny, you may not be able to tell until several months have passed especially if you don't have a clear demarcation line.  It was easier to see the actual growth when I was relaxed.  I've been taking pictures to chart my growth since before I bc-ed.  Are you relaxed or natural?


I'm natural but I have tracked it from last year and haven't see much of a difference. However,  my ends were split and hadn't been trimmed. Now that they have been trimmed, I should be able to see the growth better.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I am so tempted to lighten a small area so that I can monitor my growth rate. I really want to grow 6 inches next year


Dang!  I should have thought of that before I got my hair braided today. I am keeping it braided down for eight weeks and I would have been able to measure the difference for that period of time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think I'm going to pick up Manetabolism again. I was getting half an inch per month for the time that I consistently took them. I think it did taper off, but I would like a boost. Along with increased protein and my multi vitamins, I think they will help.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 9, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm thinking about doing sulfur again. I saw a lot of growth/retention then. I just hate the smell, even with the "scented" stuff like NJoy's oil. I've been increasing my protein intake. Currently its at about 80 grams a day. I hope to find a way to get in at least 20 more grams per day. Might look into those Quest bars again. Last time I had them I got them from Amazon and they were stale.  Maybe I should just get them from Vitamin Shoppe or GNC. I hope to retain 3 to four inches next year.



Trader Joe's now have Quest Bars. They have a limited flavor selection but they started carrying three types a few months ago.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks @greenandchic!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2015)

Both slow grower and poor retention. My demarcation line is my henna color and I have more than a few grey hairs  so its easy to tell. It takes just around  2.5 month to see half an inch of roots unless I take 5011 vitamins. i try but am not really about that pill popping  life.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2015)

So I finally measured my roots last night. On Sept 30 when I started using liquid gold I had only grown around 2 inches for the year. I measured last night and I have 3.5 inches for the year! We still have another month and a half. With liquid gold there is a chance that I will grow another inch this year. I'm so excited 

I guess I'll just have to deal with the smell and keep using it. I started washing once a week and that helps keep my hair from being super oily.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> So I finally measured my roots last night. On Sept 30 when I started using liquid gold I had only grown around 2 inches for the year. I measured last night and I have 3.5 inches for the year! We still have another month and a half. With liquid gold there is a chance that I will grow another inch this year. I'm so excited
> 
> I guess I'll just have to deal with the smell and keep using it. I started washing once a week and that helps keep my hair from being super oily.


That's great news!  Are you using it daily?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> That's great news!  Are you using it daily?


I use it every other day and I invert the first 7 days of the month.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I use it every other day and I invert the first 7 days of the month.


I tried the inversion method but I always forget halfway through the week lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I am going to straighten and trim my hair next week on a beneficial lengthening day (Morrocco Method). I have been using liquid gold oil for almost 3 months so I should have some good growth since my last lc in September.

Right now I am rinsing my hair blue black so that my straight hair can be shiny. My natural brown hair is so dull looking.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been taking Manetabolism Plus for about a week now. I need to get more protein powder, so haven't taken protein for a week. But I've been keeping up w/my protein treatments every two weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

Liquid gold has filled in my edges quite a bit. 

It seems like I trimmed all my progress this year, but since the damage is gone I won't need any major trins for a while. Next year I want to retain an inch every 3 months.


----------



## snookes (Dec 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I will hang out with you CharlieEcho. I don't know if I am a slow grower or a poor retainer but in the end, it still chalks up to short hair
> 
> Hair type: 4B
> 
> ...


How long is your hair faithVA?


----------



## ilong (Dec 27, 2015)

I am definitely a slow grower.  I am able to accurately measure areas of my hair for growth factor and my hair growth is exactly half an inch per month.  PRP treatments (last treatment was this month) definitely thicken my edges, which were thinning due to age.  I am using Emu oil and folligen to treat my scalp and hopefully promote growth.




IronButterfly said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Have any of you taken Viviscal?  I started last month and decided to go ahead and do an Amazon subscription for them for a few months.  I also started moisturizing my hair every day with distilled water and aloe vera juice + whatever moisturizing product I'm using at the time and have noticed a HUGE difference in the appearance of my hair.  My twists are actually plump and shiny.  I'm hoping this will curb breakage and up retention.  Working out speeds up my metabloism so I'm going to do my best to keep it up.  Like many of you, I'm lucky if I retain an inch or two a year.  However, I have noticed my hair getting fuller, so maybe that's a plus.




@IronButterfly  - I took Viviscal for 6 months, consistently and faithfully, in 2013.  Results were very good, but I believe the results were due to the synergy of Viviscal with biotin, HSN supplement and topical growth aids.  I started taking Viviscal again October 1, 2015 along with Phytophanere, HSN and Biotin.  I am using different topical aids than I used in 2013, however, I am still hoping for great results.   Excepting a modification of the topical growth aids, I plan to stay on this regimen until July 2016.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

snookes said:


> How long is your hair faithVA?


The majority of it is neck length. The nape is grazing SL.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 28, 2015)

As we go into 2016, I'm still holding my championship title as a slow grower.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 28, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> As we go into 2016, I'm still holding my championship title as a slow grower.


What's your current length? @Smiley79 
I'm a little past sl. I damaged my hair with heat so I've not retained anything this year. I'm at the point I was last year and the middle of my hair is a mess, no more than 4 inches in a lot of places


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 28, 2015)

CharlieEcho said:


> What's your current length? @Smiley79
> I'm a little past sl. I damaged my hair with heat so I've not retained anything this year. I'm at the point I was last year and the middle of my hair is a mess, no more than 4 inches in a lot of places



I would say I'm near SL. I've been wearing safe protective styles over the past months, I plan to wash my hair and blow it out so I can begin the year with an assessment of the current state of my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2015)

Almost done with this bottle of Manetabolism Plus. Added b complex to the mix.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

Now that I have a length check shirt I don't have to worry about bra placement anymore.  My goal is to retain 4 inches this year after 4 small trims.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am a slow grower.  I haven't checked in, in awhile.  I just reordered Viviscal(the men's formula) without the Biotin in it.  I CANNOT do Biotin for nothing in this world without cystic breakouts.  This year I vowed to myself that I'm working on EVERYTHING(health, hair, body, skin etc)

Right now I'm using protective styling of half wigs to grow my own hair out.  I remember Viviscal really being the only hair vitamin that I could take with no biotin that made my hair grow.


----------



## snoop (Jan 16, 2016)

I haven't been taking the best care of my hair lately.  I've been ripping knots out.   
I'm going to try to do a search and destroy this weekend and dust my ends. 

I also discovered at new year's that under the shower stream I'm able to stretch my hair even further than when it was just damp. I'm a lot closer to WL than I thought!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm getting my hair done next week. Since it's cold my blowout should last at least 2 weeks


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2016)

I haven't had the time or energy to give my hair the tlc it needs. I haven't been washing or moisturizing as often as I should and as a result I've had some breakage. 

I have been very consistent with my vitamins and inversions though. Once I get my breakage under control I can start using sulfur oil again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2016)

Done with three bottles of Manetabolism Plus. I'm about to start the 4th today. I think I will order another couple bottles.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't had the time or energy to give my hair the tlc it needs. I haven't been washing or moisturizing as often as I should and as a result I've had some breakage.
> 
> I have been very consistent with my vitamins and inversions though. Once I get my breakage under control I can start using sulfur oil again.


Why wait? Does the sulfur dry ypu out or increase breakage?  Im always for keeping the growth rate faster than break rate by any meansnecessary  

For my own update im plugging along. Still 1/4" a month unless I remember my vitamins AND drink a small lake of water. I remembered the vitamins about 25% of the time. Have been doing great with the water and Im finally seeing enough roots to do a henna today. Last henna was 6 weeks ago


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2016)

@DarkJoy at first I thought the breakage was from sulfur touching my ends (not on purpose). I think the dryness and breakage was from not moisturizing and just spraying my ends with Chi Keratin mist.  I'm back using sulfur oil and I stopped using the Keratin mist for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm still using sulfur oil a few times a week. My edges are growing nicely and overall my hair feels thicker. I trimmed 1/2 inch last week which is half the growth I got this quarter. 

April-June I want to retain a whole inch so that means I need to keep my ends thick so I can trim less next time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2016)

So my nape made 12" I really can't believe it. I want another 1/4" for it to be really true.  I will keep doing what I've been doing. My new goal is now 13" by August. I think that I will try to do some long term protective styling this summer and fall to get my to the 13" Not sure what I will do yet. Possibly do some twists in my own hair w/just a little added hair....not sure....


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2016)

We need a slow growers unite 2016.  Having fine type 4b hair that grows at a snails pace is a struggle, but the key is retention.  I have tried just about ever topical growth accelerator and nothing seems to make my hair grow any faster.  However,  I’m still slowly growing.  I’ve been doing the following to help retain all of my slow but steady growth and it seems to be helping:

1.  *Low Manipulation* – I keep my small/medium twist in for about 2 weeks and I only wash once every 2 weeks. If I take my twist down a few days early, I wear twist outs and pineapple at night (NO retwisting!!)

2.  *Protein* – Since I’m a slow grower with fine hair I use a protein treatment or a reconstructor with every wash.

3.  *Scalp sprays* – I use products dedicated to scalp health daily.

4.  *Shampoo* – to keep from clogging hair follicles, I use shampoo with every wash. I alternate shampoos and do not mind sulfates, a clean scalp to me is very important when it comes to hair growth and health, and since I always DC with heat I can get the moisture back.  But I can’t risk having clogged hair follicles.

5.   *Hair Vitamins* – I faithfully take my Phyto vitamins and iron pills.  I may switch up my other supplements, but NEVER my hair and iron supplements.

6.  *Hair oiling* – oiling my hair just works for me.  So, during the week I use different oils on my ends and scalp.  Penetrating oils help condition my hair while my heavier oils help seal and decrease knots on the ends of my hair.

7.  *Products specifically for split ends* – I use products specifically geared towards eliminating and preventing split ends.   I have found using products such as this on the ends of my hair a few nights a week keeps them from knotting and splitting.

8.  *Baggie/protect hair at night* – I use a plastic bag nightly on my hair.  I do not cover my hair line with the plastic cap, I scarf the edges, and then tie wrap it all up in a silk scarf or bonnet. For me the plastic cap keeps my product from being sucked up by the scarf and pillow case.  Also, it keeps my hair from drying out.  Because I baggie, I rarely have to use moisturizers.  Just oil and or serums.

9.  *Search and Destroy* – Anytime I do happen to find a SSK or fairy knot I cut it.  Anytime I see a split, I cut it.  However, I only trim my hair twice a year.

10.  *Finger detangling* – Duh, everyone knows what this is and why it’s useful.

11.  *Consistency* – I may change up my products, but I NEVER change up my techniques.  I stay very consistent with my regimen.  I prepoo with coconut oil only, wash with shampoo or shampoo bar, protein treatment, DC, LOCG, and twist.

Again, my growth is not astronomical, but it’s consistent with its slow self!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> So my nape made 12" I really can't believe it. I want another 1/4" for it to be really true.  I will keep doing what I've been doing. My new goal is now 13" by August. I think that I will try to do some long term protective styling this summer and fall to get my to the 13" Not sure what I will do yet. Possibly do some twists in my own hair w/just a little added hair....not sure....


 Congratulations


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> We need a slow growers unite 2016.  Having fine type 4b hair that grows at a snails pace is a struggle, but the key is retention.  I have tried just about ever topical growth accelerator and nothing seems to make my hair grow any faster.  However,  I’m still slowly growing.  I’ve been doing the following to help retain all of my slow but steady growth and it seems to be helping:
> 
> 1.  *Low Manipulation* – I keep my small/medium twist in for about 2 weeks and I only wash once every 2 weeks. If I take my twist down a few days early, I wear twist outs and pineapple at night (NO retwisting!!)
> 
> ...


If you start the thread people will follow.


----------



## Royalq (Mar 29, 2016)

Slow and steady wins the race. I grow 3.5-4 inches a year. This june makes me 5 years natural and im currently clocking in at 16 inches of hair. I should grow another inch by the time my nappyversary rolls around. I just focus on retention, moisture, and being gentle. My goal is 24 inches. I should be there in 2 years. Going to start my year braids protective style (every other year i go into box braids for a year. 1 year bix braids, one year out). Im also getting nursing school so i might actually be in braids for 2 years.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 3, 2016)

Going on month 5 with the Viviscal, but I haven't worked out in months so I think my metabolism is slowing again.  However, my roots are thickening up beautifully.  I have noticed a marked decrease in shedding even if the growth process has not sped up.  My hair falls wonderfully on my shoulders when straightened now and a little past them.   Still, my hair is thin and that's genetic, but I'm grateful to have some hair.  Both my mother and grandmother were bald at my age.   However when I wear it in it's natural state the shrinkage makes it look nice and thick.  I've been bunning a lot lately so that may be helping with retention.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2016)

I started finger detangling last week and it's a game changer for my hair. I had little to no breakage and very little shedding. I think my hair will thicken up first and then the length will follow. I have about 1/2 inch of growth since February 23 when I lightened my hair. I'm inverting this week so I might have a full inch by the end of this month.


----------

